# Virtual Reality: Kann der Durchbruch in den Gaming-Mainstream gelingen?



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Virtual Reality: Kann der Durchbruch in den Gaming-Mainstream gelingen? * gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## RoteGarde (10. Juli 2021)

Die Zukunft erwartet uns erst durch Technologien wie Hololens und nicht durch Playstation VR.


----------



## Gemar (10. Juli 2021)

Der Boom war schon und der Durchbruch war kläglich vor 25 Jahren mit dem Virtual Boy. xD

VR ist ein nettes Nischenprodukt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Juli 2021)

VR ist eine super Sache. Ich selbst habe zwar nur ne PSVR und kann damit leider auch nicht wirklich lange spielen weil mir davon schnell übel wird aber die Erfahrung ist einfach großartig.
Für einen wirklichen Durchbruch des ganzen sehe ich aber zwei große Probleme. Große Spiele sind mangelware. Technik verkauft sich nicht wegen zu wenig Spielen und es gibt wenig Spiele weil die breite Hardwarebasis fehlt?
Und das andere Problem ist der Preis.
Die PSVR ist zwar relativ günstig aber spielt dafür halt technisch in einer ganz anderen Liga als ne Vive oder Steam Index. Die beiden sind dafür aber wieder sehr teuer und der teure PC kommt auch dazu.
Ich hoffe dass VR in Zukunft mehr Relevanz bekommt. Allerdings hoffe ich auch dass man die Spiele dann mit nem normalen Controller spielen kann. Auf so ein rumgefuchtel wie bei HL Alyx hätte ich dann nämlich auch kein Bock.


RoteGarde schrieb:


> Die Zukunft erwartet uns erst durch Technologien wie Hololens und nicht durch Playstation VR.


Hololens (AR) und VR sind doch zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Sowas wie Hololens halte ich im Gamingbereich für ziemlichen Schwachsinn.
Playstation VR ist technisch sicher alles andere als perfekt aber es geht mMn in die richtige Richung.


----------



## 1xok (10. Juli 2021)

Ich empfehle euch mal einen Blick auf Valves aktuelle Patente zu werfen. Es wird von Valve möglicherweise eine mobile Konsole auf der Basis einer neuen AMD APU geben. Es geht hier um eine Einheit, die in etwa die Leistung einer GTX 970 bei 7-12 Watt erreicht.  

Dieselbe APU möchte Valve auch in der Index2 verbauen. Diese wird kabellos zu betreiben sein und sowohl autonomes Spielen als auch geteiltes Rendering zwischen PC und Index2 erlauben, wodurch Valve wahrscheinlich die Menge der (kabellos) zu übertragenden Daten senken und Reaktionszeiten verbessern möchte.

Das ist das, woran im Moment (laut Patenten) gearbeitet wird. Ob es tatsächlich zu Produkten führen wird, steht natürlich noch in den Sternen. Und bei Valve weiß man das sowieso nie, weil die auch gerne einfach mal Dinge still und leise einstampfen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch mal einen Blick auf Valves aktuelle Patente zu werfen. Es wird von Valve möglicherweise eine mobile Konsole auf der Basis einer neuen AMD APU geben. Es geht hier um eine Einheit, die in etwa die Leistung einer GTX 970 bei 7-12 Watt erreicht.
> 
> Dieselbe APU möchte Valve auch in der Index2 verbauen. Diese wird kabellos zu betreiben sein und sowohl autonomes Spielen als auch geteiltes Rendering zwischen PC und Index2 erlauben, wodurch Valve wahrscheinlich die Menge der (kabellos) zu übertragenden Daten senken und Reaktionszeiten verbessern möchte.


Klingt teuer. 
Ich denke wenn die Brillen so hochpreisig bleiben dann wird das Thema VR wohl nur ein Nischenthema bleiben.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2021)

Der große Hype ist halt vorbei. Für die, die Interesse an VR haben, gehört es seit Jahren zum Alltag. Für die, die sich lieber gemütlich auf die Couch hauen und in 4k am Fernseher mit dem Controller in der Hand zocken, ist das halt nichts. Daran wird sich so schnell auch nichts ändern. VR ist halt "unbequem", weil man vieles im Stehen spielen "muss".

Gerade durch Quest 1 und 2 ist VR inzwischen aber dennoch ziemlich verbreitet. Die teuren High End Headsets sind natürlich seltener. Ich würde mir nur gerne mehr Hardware-Support von den großen Entwicklern/Publishern wünschen, die das Thema oft immer noch konsequent ignorieren. Wenn Forza, Gran Turismo, Formel 1, Assassin's Creed, GTA & Co. von Anfang an mit offiziellem und gut umgesetztem VR Support kämen, dann würde sich sicher auch die Hardware besser verkaufen.

Und dass Oculus inzwischen so sehr sein eigenes Süppchen kocht (Facebook-Zwang, viele mobile Exklusivtitel usw.) tut der generellen Verbreitung der VR-Technik meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich gut. Gerade VR auf dem PC leidet darunter sehr, wobei da sicher auch die Verfügbarkeit und hohen Preise der Hardware in den letzten Monaten eine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## Kinorenegade (10. Juli 2021)

Es braucht einfach EINEN großen vernünftigen Titel für VR der die Vorzüge so richtig ausreizt. Sowas wie Wing Commander VR. Auf der Station in Ego Perspektive mit echten Schauspielern bewegen und im Schiff aus dem Cockpit. Alles in grandioser Grafik. Das wäre doch was.
Oder Cyberpunk 2077... würde bei richtiger Umsetzung auch Spaß machen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Juli 2021)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Es braucht einfach EINEN großen vernünftigen Titel für VR der die Vorzüge so richtig ausreizt. Sowas wie Wing Commander VR. Auf der Station in Ego Perspektive mit echten Schauspielern bewegen und im Schiff aus dem Cockpit. Alles in grandioser Grafik. Das wäre doch was.


Da bräuchte es aber einen Mainstreamtitel und nicht so ne weitere Nische wie Wing Commander.
Ein GTA welches von Anfang an VR Support hat würde ich da schon eher als Zugpferd sehen.


----------



## Zybba (10. Juli 2021)

VR ist ne coole Sache, aber hat (für mich) einfach zu viele Einstiegshürden. In erster Linie Zugänglichkeit und Preis.
Dazu wirken die Spiele häufig eher wie Gimmicks.



Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Es braucht einfach EINEN großen vernünftigen Titel für VR der die Vorzüge so richtig ausreizt. Sowas wie Wing Commander VR. Auf der Station in Ego Perspektive mit echten Schauspielern bewegen und im Schiff aus dem Cockpit. Alles in grandioser Grafik. Das wäre doch was.
> Oder Cyberpunk 2077... würde bei richtiger Umsetzung auch Spaß machen.


Ich denke mit HL Alyx hatten wir einen brauchbaren Kandidaten. Die von dir beschriebenen Features gabs doch ansatzweise in Star Wars Squadrons VR. Solange es aber noch die reguläre Version gibt, spornt das die Spieler nicht unbedingt zum VR Kauf an.


----------



## RoteGarde (10. Juli 2021)

AR > VR


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Juli 2021)

Der Boom kann nur über die Konsolen kommen. Die sind weit verbreitet (werden weit verbreitet sein^^) und kosten weniger als die meisten VR Brillen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (10. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte noch nie ne VR-Brille auf dem Kopf, bin der Idee aber nicht abgeneigt. Sehe dabei allerdings auch zwei Haken: Erstens der Preis natürlich. Und zweitens die Tatsache, dass ich mit der Brille nicht mal eben zur Tür rennen kann, wenn es geklingelt hat. VR-Brillen sind kein Game Boy, der sich mal eben ins Sofakissen feuern lässt. Genau das ist das KO-Kriterium für mich.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Der Boom kann nur über die Konsolen kommen. Die sind weit verbreitet (werden weit verbreitet sein^^) und kosten weniger als die meisten VR Brillen.


Nur bis die Preise von tauglichen VR Brillen dann Massenmarkttauglich sind gibt es keine Konsolen mehr.


Ich interessiere mich sehr für VR, ich würde das aber gerne in Rollenspielen wie Skyrim oder so zocken, nicht nur in Autorennen. 
Nur wird das für den Massenmarkt einmal wegen Motion Sickness und eben wegen dem Preis scheitern. Ich bräuchte auch noch extra Linsen und eine VR taugliche Grafikkarte, die problemlos 2k pro Auge oder höher schafft. Das wären dann mindestens 2000 Euro, eher mehr (selbst bei normalen Grafikkartenpreisen). 
Soviel gibt eben kaum jemand für einen Zusatz aus, wenn er insgesamt für normales Spielerlebnis nicht mal die Hälfte zahlen braucht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Juli 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> AR > VR


Warum?


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur bis die Preise von tauglichen VR Brillen dann Massenmarkttauglich sind gibt es keine Konsolen mehr.


Die Konsolen bringen ihre eigene Brille mit und die werden ebenfalls unter Preis verkauft.


OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Und zweitens die Tatsache, dass ich mit der Brille nicht mal eben zur Tür rennen kann, wenn es geklingelt hat. VR-Brillen sind kein Game Boy, der sich mal eben ins Sofakissen feuern lässt. Genau das ist das KO-Kriterium für mich.


Nicht sicher wovon du redest. Du musst nur die Brille abnehmen. Das ist kein Hindernis.
Die Quest 2 hat eine Pass-Trough-Funktion. Doppelt an die Brille getippt und du siehst durch die Kameras deine echte Umgebung vor dir. Auch wenn du deinen Spielbereich verlässt, bist du wieder in der Realität. "Theoretisch" könntest du die Brille sogar auflassen und zur Tür gehen^^
Viele Kinderkrankheiten der Usability sind längst ausgemerzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Warum?


Verstehe ich  auch nicht. Solange AR wie Pokémon Go ist, ist das Spielerei und wenn es so wäre wie in der TV Serie Memories of the Alhambra würde man in echt ernste Probleme bekommen Realität und virtuelles Geschehen auseinanderhalten zu können. (Die Serie ist aber echt toll und zeigt was mit AR theoretisch in vielleicht 30 Jahren machbar wäre).


Jakkelien schrieb:


> Die Konsolen bringen ihre eigene Brille mit und die werden ebenfalls unter Preis verkauft.



Und du glaubst Sony und Microsoft verkaufen mir für maximal 500 Euro eine Brille die ansonsten 1500 kostet? Träume weiter. Die 500 Euro Brillen werden Billigschrott sein.
Außerdem sind die Konsolen selbst zu langsam für gutes hochauflösendes und flüssig laufendes VR. Die kriegen kein 4k mit 90FPS hin.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (10. Juli 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Das ist kein Hindernis.


Ich finde schon. Man muss sie nämlich _vorsichtig _abnehmen.


----------



## Sunshade (10. Juli 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach müssten für den Durchbruch folgende Punkte erfüllt werden:
- Sehr hohe Auflösung, welche einen herkömmlichen Monitor wirklich ersetzen kann
- Einfachere Konfiguration (keine Settingorgie zwischen SteamVR, PI-Tool oder WMR Software)
- Bessere Performance
- Preis
- Motion Sickness bei freier Bewegung besser in den Griff bekommen
- Spiele mit mehr Tiefgang


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ich finde schon. Man muss sie nämlich _vorsichtig _abnehmen.


Was verstehst du denn unter "vorsichtig"?
Meinen Controller würde ich jetzt auch nicht einfach in die Ecke werfen wenn es an der Tür klingelt. 
Weiß nicht was bei einer VR Brille da jetzt so viel anders sein sollte. Meine PSVR nehme ich auch einfach nur vom Kopf wie ein Basecap und lege sie zur Seite.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und du glaubst Sony und Microsoft verkaufen mir für maximal 500 Euro eine Brille die ansonsten 1500 kostet? Träume weiter. Die 500 Euro Brillen werden Billigschrott sein.
> Außerdem sind die Konsolen selbst zu langsam für gutes hochauflösendes und flüssig laufendes VR. Die kriegen kein 4k mit 90FPS hin.


Wieso hälst du das für utopisch? Das erste PSVR hat zum Launch 400€ gekostet und war nicht schlecht und das war vor 4 oder 5 Jahren.
Wer sagt dass PSVR2, wenn es 2023/24 kommt mehr wie 500€ kostet? Und 4K ist bei VR Auch nicht zwingend nötig, stabiles FullHD mit 60fps wäre wichtiger als 4K mit 30fps


----------



## Demanufacture (10. Juli 2021)

Man nimmt eine Rift-S oder Index als Basis oder irgednwas dazwischen (Ergonomie), packt dort Linsen/Displays mit vernüftiger Auflösung, Preis bis 800 Euro, kein Windows Mixed Reality Kram wie bei der G2, Steam VR fähig, Tracking wie bei der Rift-S ist vollkommen ausreichend, Controller ebenfalls (der ganze Fingerkram ist unnötig und treibt den Preis nach oben), sinvolle Einstellungen. 
Fertig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Juli 2021)

Solange die Geräte
- >500€ kosten
- Relativ schwer sind
- kein annähernd natürliches FoV bieten

sieht es mMn schlecht aus um aus der Nische zu kommen.
Ein echter Hingucker-must-have Titel als Zugpferd wäre für den Durchbuch auch nicht hinderlich.
(aber nicht so wie Alyx mit Händen ohne Arme 

Dann muß natürlich auch Delay und Auflösung stimmen, wobei ich denke das die Datenmassen für eine hohe Auflösung mittels KI a la DLSS im Zaun gehalten werden könnten. 

Davon ab wird man das Motion Sickness Problem nie ganz aus der Welt bekommen wenn ich daran denke das es schon bei 3rd Person bei einigen Leuten auf dem Monitor auftaucht. 


Die Anforderungen der benötigten Technik beißen sich einfach immenz mit dem benötigtem Preis.
Eine mehrfachverwendung a la Fernseher (ohne Zusatzgeräte) wäre sicherlich hilfreich um etwas höhere Kosten zu akzeptieren.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (10. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter "vorsichtig"?
> Meinen Controller würde ich jetzt auch nicht einfach in die Ecke werfen wenn es an der Tür klingelt.
> Weiß nicht was bei einer VR Brille da jetzt so viel anders sein sollte. Meine PSVR nehme ich auch einfach nur vom Kopf wie ein Basecap und lege sie zur Seite.


Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falschliege, aber diese Dinger sind doch empfindlich oder? Viel empfindlicher als ne Fernbedienung, ein Smartphone oder eben Handheld. Dinge eben, mit denen der "Mainstream" bereits vertraut ist. Und dazu nicht gerade billig.

Dass VR geil ist, steht außer Frage. Science-Fiction fürs Wohnzimmer ist etwas, wovon viele bisher nur geträumt haben. Aber zu welchem Preis? Verfügt das Konzept überhaupt über ausreichend mainstreamige Qualitäten?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falschliege, aber diese Dinger sind doch empfindlich oder? Viel empfindlicher als ne Fernbedienung, ein Smartphone oder eben Handheld. Dinge eben, mit denen der "Mainstream" bereits vertraut ist. Und dazu nicht gerade billig.


Nichts zum Fallenlassen, aber Abnehmen und dann auf einer Kopfähnlichen Halterung positionieren dürfte schon das Optimum darstellen solange man die nicht auf Brillenniveau bekommt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falschliege, aber diese Dinger sind doch empfindlich oder? Viel empfindlicher als ne Fernbedienung, ein Smartphone oder eben Handheld. Dinge eben, mit denen der "Mainstream" bereits vertraut ist. Und dazu nicht gerade billig.


Was heißt denn empfindlich? Wenn man sie auf den Boden wirft können sie sicher kaputt gehn. Das gilt aber für viele andere Dinge auch.
Empfindlicher als ein Smartphone oder dergleichen würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.



OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Dass VR geil ist, steht außer Frage. Science-Fiction fürs Wohnzimmer ist etwas, wovon viele bisher nur geträumt haben. Aber zu welchem Preis? Verfügt das Konzept überhaupt über ausreichend mainstreamige Qualitäten?


Darum gehts ja.
Ist für die breite Masse bisher wohl zu teuer und es fehlt an Spielen für den Mainstream.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (10. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nichts zum Fallenlassen, aber Abnehmen und dann auf einer Kopfähnlichen Halterung positionieren dürfte schon das Optimum darstellen solange man die nicht auf Brillenniveau bekommt.


Heißt das also, kein Headbang-Simulator für VR? Schaaade...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2021)

Man darf auch nicht die anderen Gadgets im Gamingbereich außer Acht lassen. VR ist halt ( nur ) ein Zubehör. Ein ziemlich kostspieliges noch dazu.
Ich persönlich möchte auch eine gewisse Distanz zu den Spielen bewahren. 
Einziger* ECHTER* Reiz wären Simulationen für mich.


----------



## martinsan (10. Juli 2021)

Sunshade schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müssten für den Durchbruch folgende Punkte erfüllt werden:
> - Sehr hohe Auflösung, welche einen herkömmlichen Monitor wirklich ersetzen kann
> - Einfachere Konfiguration (keine Settingorgie zwischen SteamVR, PI-Tool oder WMR Software)
> - Bessere Performance
> ...


> Die G2 hat genügend hohe Auflösung, das sieht aus wie aufm Monitor. Mehr wie 2160x 2160 macht momentan nicht viel Sinn. Die neuen von HTC haben zwar technisch mehr aber sind offenbar optisch schlechter als die G2.
> Oculus Quest 2
> Optimierte Performance eher, Quest 2 halt, wenn du dich Mark unterwerfen magst 
> Preise werden bei 500 bleiben minimum. Die Quest 2 wird von FB mit 100 Dollar Verlust verkauft um den Preis zu halten. Das wird keine andere Firma hinkriegen.
> Ist auch Gewöhnungssache
> Skyrim VR, wird irgendwie immer gebasht, keine Ahnung warum, aber ich finde eines der geilsten VR Spiele überhaupt und definitv genügend Spielzeit und Story drin. Aber ja mehr grosse Titel wären auf jeden Fall nice wie z.B GTA 5 (oder 6  )


GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Einziger* ECHTER* Reiz wären Simulationen für mich.


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## martinsan (10. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Verfügt das Konzept überhaupt über ausreichend mainstreamige Qualitäten?


Für den Mainstream geeignet meint vorallem einfache Bedienung. Kann man Facebook jetzt scheisse finden wie man will aber die Quest 2 ist genau das.
Jeder 13jährige Amerikaner hat an Weihnachten 2020 so eine bekommen. Danach hab ich aufgehört Population One zu spielen, weil ich die Kiddies im Kopf nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wieso hälst du das für utopisch? Das erste PSVR hat zum Launch 400€ gekostet und war nicht schlecht und das war vor 4 oder 5 Jahren.
> Wer sagt dass PSVR2, wenn es 2023/24 kommt mehr wie 500€ kostet? Und 4K ist bei VR Auch nicht zwingend nötig, stabiles FullHD mit 60fps wäre wichtiger als 4K mit 30fps


Sehe ich anders. 2k pro Auge sollte Minimum sein, du hast die Linsen halt direkt vorm Auge und siehst die Pixel da sehr deutlich. Und 60 FPS ist VIEL zu wenig, das Minimum für VR ist 90 FPS alles andere lädt nur zum Kotzen ein. 

Viele Männer sind da scheinbar recht unempfindlich aber gerade Frauen bekommen sonst schnell Probleme.

Gerade wenn man Kurzsichtig und anfällig für Motion Sickness ist, sind also 4k 90FPS Minimalwerte, sonst bringt das nichts. Die Valve index läuft erst *ab* 90 Hz.
Dazu kommen in meinem Fall dann noch extra Linsen. Da ein Brillenglas bei mir um die 500 Euro kostet nehme ich an sind die auch nicht viel günstiger, sie dazu zu kaufen.

Und eine einigermaßen gute VR Brille wie die Valve Index hat leider auch nur 1440 × 1600 Pixel Auflösung für 800 Euro inkl. Controller. oder sogar 1080 Euro inkl. Basisstationen, wobei ich auf die schnelle nicht geschaut habe, ob man die wirklich bräuchte. 


Und wie oben gesagt, es ist ein Zubehör, keine Notwendigkeit, alleine deswegen wird es immer eine gewisse Nische bleiben. Die meisten Menschen kaufen sich irgendwelche Billig-Monitore zwischen 100 und 200 Euro, obwohl der Monitor praktisch das wichtigste am PC überhaupt ist. Einzig Gamer und professionelle Anwender geben gelegentlich auch mal zwischen 400 und 800 Euro aus.

Die normalen Nutzer, die große Masse also, werden dem Markt jedenfalls einen Husten und niemals das Geld für vernünftiges VR Equipment in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## combine (10. Juli 2021)

ich habe ne hp g2 hier rumliegen
und das meine ich auch so wirklich viel benutzt habe ich sie nicht 
hl alyx hab ich auch nicht zu ende gespielt 
insgesamt vielleicht 200 std. vr seit dem kauf 
es ist aufjedenfall richtig abgefahrene tech ABER
auch einfach unangenehm damit zu spielen.
man steht die ganze zeit, man schwitzt die brille voll, die brille verwackelt und man fummelt ständig an dem teil rum damit es besser ist oder sie ist zu fest und es drückt zu sehr.
Dann hat man ständig schiss entweder das Kabel zu stark zu belasten oder mit den controllern gegen die wand zu schlagen nach ner zeit kann einem auch schon mal richtig übel werden und der VR effekt nutzt sich auch ab mit der zeit
das gute ist aber wenn man dann mal 3 monate pause macht danach ist dann die vr erfahrung wieder wie neu.

was ich mir wünschen würde um mit der tech richtig durchzustarten um zb. desktop gaming abzulösen wäre eine viel viel kleiner brille die auch kabellos ist
so wie eine normale brille oder zb. eine schweißerbrille 
das würde so ziemlich alle probleme lösen die ich mit den VR brillen habe


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (10. Juli 2021)

martinsan schrieb:


> Für den Mainstream geeignet meint vorallem einfache Bedienung. Kann man Facebook jetzt scheisse finden wie man will aber die Quest 2 ist genau das.
> Jeder 13jährige Amerikaner hat an Weihnachten 2020 so eine bekommen. Danach hab ich aufgehört Population One zu spielen, weil ich die Kiddies im Kopf nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.


Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach zu alt für sowas. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir jedenfalls, dass VR noch nicht da ist, wo es da sein sollte. Hi-Tech muss im Kleinen anfangen. VR-Kinderspielzeug, VR-Lernapps, VR im Tourismus und so weiter und so fort. Und wenn das gut läuft, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Ganze in den Mainstream überschwappt. Wär doch gelacht, wenn ausgerechnet Facebook darin eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmen würde...


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und du glaubst Sony und Microsoft verkaufen mir für maximal 500 Euro eine Brille die ansonsten 1500 kostet? Träume weiter. Die 500 Euro Brillen werden Billigschrott sein.
> Außerdem sind die Konsolen selbst zu langsam für gutes hochauflösendes und flüssig laufendes VR. Die kriegen kein 4k mit 90FPS hin.


Facebook verkauft die Quest 2 für unter 400 und die ist Standalone. Selbstredend werden MS und Sony in der Lage sein den Preis ihrer VR-Brille niedrig zu halten. Die neuen Konsolen sind Hardwaremonster für die neue Spiele perfekt abgestimmt werden können und haben genug Leistung für VR.
Deine Vorstellungen sind fern ab der Realität und ich wunder mich, weshalb.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. 2k pro Auge sollte Minimum sein, du hast die Linsen halt direkt vorm Auge und siehst die Pixel da sehr deutlich. Und 60 FPS ist VIEL zu wenig, das Minimum für VR ist 90 FPS alles andere lädt nur zum Kotzen ein.
> [...]
> 
> Die normalen Nutzer, die große Masse also, werden dem Markt jedenfalls einen Husten und niemals das Geld für vernünftiges VR Equipment in die Hand nehmen.


So wie die große Masse nicht das Geld für "vernünftiges VR Equipment" in die Hand nehmen wird, so wird sie auch keine 4k bei 90 Frames erwarten


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falschliege, aber diese Dinger sind doch empfindlich oder? Viel empfindlicher als ne Fernbedienung, ein Smartphone oder eben Handheld.


OK Korrektur: Nein. Die Dinger sind nicht empfindlicher als Smartphone oder Handheld. Du hast keine mechanischen Teile (außer vielleicht bei der Kopfhalterung).
Du kannst die Brille jederzeit einfach abnehmen. Wie bei einer Taucherbrille.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (10. Juli 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> OK Korrektur: Nein. Die Dinger sind nicht empfindlicher als Smartphone oder Handheld. Du hast keine mechanischen Teile (außer vielleicht bei der Kopfhalterung).
> Du kannst die Brille jederzeit einfach abnehmen. Wie bei einer Taucherbrille.


Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. Im Ernst jetzt. Umso schmerzhafter dann, wenn man mit so nem Teil auf dem Kopf vor die Wand läuft. xD


----------



## RoteGarde (11. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Warum?


Ganz einfach, es wird unseren Alltag erleichtern so wie das Handy heute.
Es wird sich deshalb schneller durchsetzen als VR.


----------



## Sunshade (11. Juli 2021)

martinsan schrieb:


> > Die G2 hat genügend hohe Auflösung, das sieht aus wie aufm Monitor. Mehr wie 2160x 2160 macht momentan nicht viel Sinn. Die neuen von HTC haben zwar technisch mehr aber sind offenbar optisch schlechter als die G2.
> > Oculus Quest 2
> > Optimierte Performance eher, Quest 2 halt, wenn du dich Mark unterwerfen magst
> > Preise werden bei 500 bleiben minimum. Die Quest 2 wird von FB mit 100 Dollar Verlust verkauft um den Preis zu halten. Das wird keine andere Firma hinkriegen.
> ...


Ich habe eine G2. Die technische Auflösung ist natürlich so hoch wie auf einem Monitor, aber es sieht noch lange nicht so aus wie auf einem Monitor. Schon mal versucht, ein Video abzuspielen, Fotos anzuschauen? Da ist jeder Monitor meilenweit überlegen. Auch der Sweetspot ist noch viel zu klein. 

Zur Quest 2 kann ich nichts sagen, die besitze ich nicht. Aber grundsätzlich steckt VR noch in den Kinderschuhen und braucht vermutlich noch 2-3 Generationen, bis es wirklich alltagstauglich wird. Jede neue Technologie ist am Anfang teuer und unausgereift. Derzeit ist es eben nur eine Technik für Enthusiasten.

Am besten funktionieren derzeit Spiele ohne Laufen. Half Life Alyx funktioniert mit dem Springen zwar auch gut, aber es fühlt sich improvisiert an. Vielleicht hilft haptisches Feedback, die Motion Sickness für die breite Masse in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Skyrim VR habe ich auch etwas gespielt, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass es sich am normalen Monitor wesentlich entspannter spielen lässt. Die großen WOW-Effekte hatte ich mit VR bisher nur in DCS, Project Cars 2 und bei Beat Saber. Half Life Alyx mit Einschränkungen.


----------



## Vince_Crusty (11. Juli 2021)

Lustig, das im gesamten Artikel die Oculus Quest eigentlich keinerlei Erwähnung findet, dabei ist sie eine vollwertige (stand alone) Spielekonsole ohne Kabel. Sie ist billig und außer im Bezug auf die Grafik der PSVR in allen Belangen überlegen. Mal abgesehen davon das sie ein VR-Headset ist, wundert es mich das sie auf dem Konsolen Seiten eigentlich nie erwähnt wird, obwohl sie eine Konsole ist. Es muss wohl Playstation/Nintendo oder X-Box im Namen sein um Erwähnung auf den altgedienten Seiten akzeptiert zu werden. Eigentlich ein guter Artikel aber im Bezug auf die die Quest ist der Artikel leider unbrauchbar und nutzlos, sehr schade. Vieleicht hätte der Artikel vorher besser von einem VR-Kenner überprüft werden sollen, der mehr als nur die PSVR zuhause hat.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (11. Juli 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, es wird unseren Alltag erleichtern so wie das Handy heute.
> Es wird sich deshalb schneller durchsetzen als VR.


Hier gehts doch aber um Gaming und nicht um Leute die im Alltag permanent ne Karte vor ihrem Auge haben müssen weil sie sonst ihre rechte Hand nicht finden. 
Im Gamingbereich finde ich AR ziemlich schwachsinnig. Da hat man mit einer Brille doch nur irgendwelche Anzeigen als Overlay über dem realen Bild. Oder beim Smartphone halt sowas wie Pokemon Go.
Bei VR kann man richtig in eine andere Welt abtauchen. Finde ich deutlich besser.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. Juli 2021)

martinsan schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Rennsimulationen, Flugsims etc. Es fehlt halt der Durchbruch / MustHave Gamechanger in dem Bereich.


----------



## martinsan (11. Juli 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Rennsimulationen, Flugsims etc. Es fehlt halt der Durchbruch / MustHave Gamechanger in dem Bereich.


Microsoft Flight Sim ist, wie höre, ziemlich fett in VR und Project Cars 2 kann ich bestätigen, dass ist definitiv der Hammer in VR
Beides logischerweise mit entsprechenden Hardware Anforderungen


----------



## EvilReFlex (11. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe dass der Markt interessanter für Entwickler wird mit der PS5 VR.
Der markt ist schon sehr klein und nicht jeder Spieler spielt das gleiche, ich zB mag lieber "arcadige" Spiele wie Serious Sam VR (nicht den Wave Shooter), Quake 1 VR...


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Facebook verkauft die Quest 2 für unter 400 und die ist Standalone.


Die Brille kostet das Doppelte. Facebook sponsort das, indem sie den Spielern Werbe-Zwangspausen aufzwingen.



> Selbstredend werden MS und Sony in der Lage sein den Preis ihrer VR-Brille niedrig zu halten. Die neuen Konsolen sind Hardwaremonster für die neue Spiele perfekt abgestimmt werden können und haben genug Leistung für VR.
> Deine Vorstellungen sind fern ab der Realität und ich wunder mich, weshalb.



Nein, meine Vorstellungen sind realistisch. Deine sind fernab der aktuellen Realität. Die 4k mit mindestens 90 FPS, besser 120, schafft aktuell keine Konsole und selbst die besten PCs nur mit abgespeckter Grafik.


RoteGarde schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, es wird unseren Alltag erleichtern so wie das Handy heute.
> Es wird sich deshalb schneller durchsetzen als VR.


Das hat aber nichts mit Spielen zu tun, das ist nur eine Ergänzung zum Smartphone, damit man nicht mehr auf das Display schauen muss.


Vince_Crusty schrieb:


> Lustig, das im gesamten Artikel die Oculus Quest eigentlich keinerlei Erwähnung findet, dabei ist sie eine vollwertige (stand alone) Spielekonsole ohne Kabel. Sie ist billig und außer im Bezug auf die Grafik der PSVR in allen Belangen überlegen. Mal abgesehen davon das sie ein VR-Headset ist, wundert es mich das sie auf dem Konsolen Seiten eigentlich nie erwähnt wird, obwohl sie eine Konsole ist. Es muss wohl Playstation/Nintendo oder X-Box im Namen sein um Erwähnung auf den altgedienten Seiten akzeptiert zu werden. Eigentlich ein guter Artikel aber im Bezug auf die die Quest ist der Artikel leider unbrauchbar und nutzlos, sehr schade. Vieleicht hätte der Artikel vorher besser von einem VR-Kenner überprüft werden sollen, der mehr als nur die PSVR zuhause hat.


Weil die aktuelle Oculus Quest gar nicht in Deutschland wegen der Werbeeinblendungen verkauft werden darf.


----------



## Zubunapy (11. Juli 2021)

Anmerkungen zum Artikel:
Die hohen Hardwareanforderungen sind ein Mythos! Heute spielt man mit einer RX 580 je nach Headset Half Life Alyx durchaus flüssig! Mit einer Rift S kam ich in mittleren Details auf 80 FPS (entspricht der maximalen Bildrate des HMDs) und in hohen Details auf 69FPS. Ein 500€ PC reichte also für das beste VR Spiel. Da muss man aber tief in die Tasche greifen...

PSVR-Spiele. Astro Bots, ja. RE7, ja. Farpoint, ja. Blood&Truth, ja. ABER: Beat Saber?? Wieso werden so viele Sony-Exclusives aufgelistet und dann kommt Beat Saber?! Beat Saber ist auf JEDER Plattform erschienen!

HMDs sind heute nicht mehr teuer! Eine wirklich sehr gute Quest 2 kostet sagenhafte 350€ und beinhält neben dem guten Display auch noch die Hardware, die man zum Zocken braucht! Eine PS5 kostet ohne Fernseher deutlich mehr als eine Quest 2.
Die Quest 2 lässt sich neben dem autarken Betrieb auch noch mit einem PC verbinden, wahlweise sogar kabellos.

Es fehlen zwar die großen Flat-Namen - Medal of Honor kennt ja niemand, aber es gibt viele Tripple A Spiele in VR! Arizona Sunshine, Robo Recall, Asgards Wrath, Stormland, The Walking Deadaints and Sinners,  uvm. Es gibt viele teuer produzierte Spiele, die leider von der Fachpresse brav ignoriert wurden!
Weiterhin gibt es VR Support in Star Wars Squadrons, MS FlightSim, MineCraft, Elite Dangerous, Dirt, Assetto Corsa, Project Cars 1-3 und vielen anderen Genre Riesen!

RockStar hat LA Noir geliefert! Wieso wird nur über GTA berichtet?? Kennt ihr die Firma RockStar nur von GTA?

Die HoloLens ist kein VR-HMD! Augmended Reallity hat NICHTS mit VR zu tun!

Ich wünsche mir von der sogenannten Fachpresse mehr und tiefere Recherche! Ihr seid doch vom Fach! Also zeigt das bitte auch!

Dieser Artikel war schwach und bedarf einer gründlichen Überarbeitung!


----------



## Vince_Crusty (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Brille kostet das Doppelte. Facebook sponsort das, indem sie den Spielern Werbe-Zwangspausen aufzwingen.
> 
> 
> Weil die aktuelle Oculus Quest gar nicht in Deutschland wegen der Werbeeinblendungen verkauft werden darf.



Werbeeinblendungen? Werbe Zwangspausen? Was hast du denn geraucht? Facebook möchte das machen aber bisher ist das nich nicht aktiviert und Werbe Zwangspausen wird es schon mal gar nicht geben. Selbst wenn das mal kommen sollte, hat FB jedes recht dazu imo, soviel wie sie in VR investiert haben. Als VR Fan bin ich FB unendlich dankbar für das was sie alles für VR getan haben. Und zum Thema "nicht in Deutschland erhältlich":
Ja, Oculus verkauft die Quest 2 nicht in Deutschland aber um sie zu bestellen über Amazon Frankreich sind nur wenige klicks nötig, soviel Zeit hat jeder. Ich kenne inzwischen sehr viele Deutsche die das gemacht haben (wie ich) und keinerlei probleme hatten. Die Quest 1 war übrigens ganz normal hier bestellbar über Oculus, wieso sollte das also ein Argument sein um nicht über die Quest zu berichten? Viele Spieleseiten berichten über Arcade Spiele oder früher über Konsolen die nur mit viel Aufwand in Deutschland zu bekommen waren, das hat ja auch funktioniert. Oder die Playstation 5... super schwer zu beziehen am anfang und trotzdem hat jede Spiele Seite Wochenlang nur von der PS5 berichtet. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, die Quest ist eine Spielekonsole, auch wenn viele einfach zu alt sind um neues zu akzeptieren (besonders ergreiste Redakteure bei Spielezeitschriften).


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Vince_Crusty schrieb:


> Werbeeinblendungen? Werbe Zwangspausen? Was hast du denn geraucht? Facebook möchte das machen aber bisher ist das nich nicht aktiviert und Werbe Zwangspausen wird es schon mal gar nicht geben. Selbst wenn das mal kommen sollte, hat FB jedes recht dazu imo, soviel wie sie in VR investiert haben. Als VR Fan bin ich FB unendlich dankbar für das was sie alles für VR getan haben. Und zum Thema "nicht in Deutschland erhältlich":
> Ja, Oculus verkauft die Quest 2 nicht in Deutschland aber um sie zu bestellen über Amazon Frankreich sind nur wenige klicks nötig, soviel Zeit hat jeder. Ich kenne inzwischen sehr viele Deutsche die das gemacht haben (wie ich) und keinerlei probleme hatten. Die Quest 1 war übrigens ganz normal hier bestellbar über Oculus, wieso sollte das also ein Argument sein um nicht über die Quest zu berichten? Viele Spieleseiten berichten über Arcade Spiele oder früher über Konsolen die nur mit viel Aufwand in Deutschland zu bekommen waren, das hat ja auch funktioniert. Oder die Playstation 5... super schwer zu beziehen am anfang und trotzdem hat jede Spiele Seite Wochenlang nur von der PS5 berichtet. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, die Quest ist eine Spielekonsole, auch wenn viele einfach zu alt sind um neues zu akzeptieren (besonders ergreiste Redakteure bei Spielezeitschriften).


Ich sehe das komplett anders. Ich will keine Werbung, Punkt! 

Facebook ist nicht der Retter von VR sondern der Ruinierer wenn das einschlägt.

Und was du und deine Kumpels machen ist nicht relevant, die Quest ist nicht offiziell in Deutschland erhältlich, Punkt! 

Der Vergleich mit der PS5 ist schwachsinnig.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Anmerkungen zum Artikel:
> Die hohen Hardwareanforderungen sind ein Mythos! Heute spielt man mit einer RX 580 je nach Headset Half Life Alyx durchaus flüssig! Mit einer Rift S kam ich in mittleren Details auf 80 FPS (entspricht der maximalen Bildrate des HMDs) und in hohen Details auf 69FPS. Ein 500€ PC reichte also für das beste VR Spiel. Da muss man aber tief in die Tasche greifen...


Half Life Alyx liegt optisch auf dem Stand von etwa Spielen aus dem Jahr 2006 - 2008. Das sollte jede Gurke irgendwie abspielen können. Es erinnert von der Optik her ziemlich an F.E.A.R aus dem Jahr 2005. 

Und das schafft mein Rechner in Full HD mit 2000 FPS oder so, selbst bei 4k sollten das noch weit über 1000 FPS sein. 

Jetzt probiere mal Resident Evil 7 in 4k und dann sprechen wir noch mal... 



> Eine wirklich sehr gute Quest 2 kostet sagenhafte 350€ und beinhält neben dem guten Display auch noch die Hardware, die man zum Zocken braucht!


Lügner! Die Quest 2 kostet um die 800 ist dafür aber nicht erhältlich sondern nur im Austausch für deine persönlichen Daten und mit Werbeeinblendungen.



> RockStar hat LA Noir geliefert! Wieso wird nur über GTA berichtet?? Kennt ihr die Firma RockStar nur von GTA?


Was hat das damit zu tun? L-A. Noir war ein nettes kleines Spiel, fand allerdings nicht sonderlich viel Zuspruch und verschwand entsprechend schnell in der Versenkung. Warum sollte man also darüber berichten? Da gibt es ja keine Neuigkeiten mehr.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (11. Juli 2021)

Ich habe eben mal kurz nach der Quest 2 gesucht. Bei MediaMarkt ist sie für 350€ gelistet aber nicht verfügbar. Scheinbar gibt es zur Zeit in ganz Europa einen Verkaufsstop wegen irgendwelchen Hautreizungen des Schaumstoffes an der Brille.

Wenn es die Quest 2 aber wirklich für 350€ zu kaufen gibt (egal ob hier oder aus dem Ausland) halte ich das für keinen schlechten Deal. Wie das dann mit den Werbeeinblendungen aussieht muss man sehen. Aber da hatte ich ja letztens bei der entsprechenden News schon gesagt dass es drauf ankommt wie es umgesetzt wird.

Ob ein Half Life Alyx optisch auf dem Stand von Spielen aus dem Jahr 2006-08 ist sei mal dahingestellt. Ich hatte mir das Spiel als Lets Play angesehen und für mich sah das Spiel optisch völlig in Ordnung aus. Würde ich selbst aber vermutlich nicht spielen solange man es nicht mit nem normalen Controller spielen kann.

Ein L.A. Noire würde ich dagegen gerne nochmal in VR Spielen. Fand das Spiel damals schon super.


----------



## Vince_Crusty (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe das komplett anders. Ich will keine Werbung, Punkt!
> 
> Facebook ist nicht der Retter von VR sondern der Ruinierer wenn das einschlägt.
> 
> ...


Schwachsinnig ist es zu behaupten es werde nicht über ein Gerät berichtet, weil es in Deutschland nicht offiziell erhältlich ist. Die Quest ist auf der ganzen Westlichen Welt problemlos beziehbar, in den meisten Ländern sogar ganz normal im Supermarkt. Würde Sony entscheiden die Playstation 6 nicht in Deutschland offiziell anzubieten weil sie Datenschutzrechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten durch das Deutsche Datenschutzgesetzt, würde trotzdem jede Spiele Seite Täglich von der PS 6 berichten, da bin ich mit 100% sicher. 
Noch schwachsinniger ist es zu sagen die Quest kostet 800 euro. Du kannst die große Variante mit 256 Gb sogar auf Ebay Deutschland für unter 500 euro bekommen mit 3 Tage lieferzeit. Langsam glaube ich du hast wirklich etwas geraucht...


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Vince_Crusty schrieb:


> Schwachsinnig ist es zu behaupten es werde nicht über ein Gerät berichtet, weil es in Deutschland nicht offiziell erhältlich ist. Die Quest ist auf der ganzen Westlichen Welt problemlos beziehbar, in den meisten Ländern sogar ganz normal im Supermarkt. Würde Sony entscheiden die Playstation 6 nicht in Deutschland offiziell anzubieten weil sie Datenschutzrechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten durch das Deutsche Datenschutzgesetzt, würde trotzdem jede Spiele Seite Täglich von der PS 6 berichten, da bin ich mit 100% sicher.


Äpfel Birnen. 



> Noch schwachsinniger ist es zu sagen die Quest kostet 800 euro. Du kannst die große Variante mit 256 Gb sogar auf Ebay Deutschland für unter 500 euro bekommen mit 3 Tage lieferzeit. Langsam glaube ich du hast wirklich etwas geraucht...


Die Oculus Quest 2 wird auf ebay gebraucht ab etwa 300 Euro gehandelt und neu ab etwa 400 Euro. Da steht nirgends, dass es eine werbefreie Version ist! Auf den abgebildeten Kartons steht jedenfalls überall groß "from Facebook".

Kann es also vielleicht sein, dass sie die nicht loswerden und die Käufer enttäuscht sind? Denn es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Leute die so schnell wieder loswerden wollen. 
Haben wohl auch gemerkt, dass Werbung nicht geil ist.


----------



## martinsan (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Brille kostet das Doppelte. Facebook sponsort das, indem sie den Spielern Werbe-Zwangspausen aufzwingen.


Nein, sie wird mit etwa 100 Dollar Verlust verkauft. Die Info stammt von Cix Liv und ist demnach ziemlich genau


----------



## Vince_Crusty (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äpfel Birnen.
> 
> 
> Die Oculus Quest 2 wird auf ebay gebraucht ab etwa 300 Euro gehandelt und neu ab etwa 400 Euro. Da steht nirgends, dass es eine werbefreie Version ist! Auf den abgebildeten Kartons steht jedenfalls überall groß "from Facebook".
> ...


Die Quest ist also eine Birne, gutes Argument wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen...

Ja, sooo viel Werbung auf der Quest, ich kann kein einziges Spiel spielen ohne alle 2 Minuten eine Werbepause über mich ergehen zu lassen. Was ist nur los mit dir?  Zeig mir mal ein Video mit Quest Gameplay in dem das Spiel durch Werbung unterbrochen wird. Du redes wirklich unqualifizierten müll mein lieber...


----------



## martinsan (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Half Life Alyx liegt optisch auf dem Stand von etwa Spielen aus dem Jahr 2006 - 2008. Das sollte jede Gurke irgendwie abspielen können. Es erinnert von der Optik her ziemlich an F.E.A.R aus dem Jahr 2005.


Äh auf welchem HMD lässt du den HLA laufen? Auf einer Rift DV1? Also auf meiner G2 sieht das mehr als schick aus.
HLA läuft vorallem auch darum auf fast jedem System gut weil es halt extrem optimiert ist. Das merkt man dann wenn man Mods spielt.


----------



## Vince_Crusty (11. Juli 2021)

Ohne Werbung gäbe es übrigens auch kein Internet, jedenfalls nicht so wie wir es kennen...


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

martinsan schrieb:


> Äh auf welchem HMD lässt du den HLA laufen? Auf einer Rift DV1? Also auf meiner G2 sieht das mehr als schick aus.
> HLA läuft vorallem auch darum auf fast jedem System gut weil es halt extrem optimiert ist. Das merkt man vorallem dann wenn man Mods spielt.


Ich habe es mir auf YT auf meinem PC Monitor angesehen. Es sieht eben aus wie Spiele vor 15 Jahren. Und ja, ich finde auch ein F.E.A.R sieht heute noch ganz ansehnlich aus - für ein 16 Jahre altes Game. 



Vince_Crusty schrieb:


> Ohne Werbung gäbe es übrigens auch kein Internet, jedenfalls nicht so wie wir es kennen...


Und? 
Im Internet zahle ich ja auch gar nichts und habe fast überall einen Adblocker aktiv... soviel dazu. 

Dann sollen sie mir die Brille kostenlos geben UND sämtliche Spiele. Dann können wir weiterreden.


martinsan schrieb:


> Nein, sie wird mit etwa 100 Dollar Verlust verkauft. Die Info stammt von Cix Liv und ist demnach ziemlich genau


Ach hör doch auf mit dem Blödsinn.









						Want an Oculus Quest but don't like using Facebook? There's an option
					

Want a Quest 2 but don’t want to create a Facebook account? There’s a very expensive option for you.




					www.inputmag.com
				




800 US Dollar, dürften so um die 830 Euro inkl. Steuern entsprechen.

Einkaufspreise sind irrelevant. Ich kriege auch kein iPhone 12 für 450 anstelle 900 Euro zum Einkaufspreis.


----------



## martinsan (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir auf YT auf meinem PC Monitor angesehen. Es sieht eben aus wie Spiele vor 15 Jahren


Lol, ok 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ach hör doch auf mit dem Blödsinn.


Sagt der Fachmann der sich YT Videos von HLA anschaut und dann meint die Grafik sei von 2008 ...


----------



## FeralKid (11. Juli 2021)

Mein Tipp: Der Durchbruch kommt nicht mehr. VR bleibt auch langfristig ein Nischenprodukt. Die breite Masse ist an der Kategorie einfach nicht interessiert.


----------



## Vince_Crusty (11. Juli 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Der Durchbruch kommt nicht mehr. VR bleibt auch langfristig ein Nischenprodukt. Die breite Masse ist an der Kategorie einfach nicht interessiert.


Das stimmt wohl leider. Früher war eines der Hauptargumente, das es zu teuer und aufwednig war (PC VR), heute eher ein anderes. Die meisten Zocker wollen sich gemütlich aufs Sofa lümmeln mit dem Controller in der Hand und auf ihrem 75" TV zocken. So kann auch ich problemlos 10 Stunden durchzocken. VR ist anstrengend...Man muß sich aktiv bewegen und im idealfall die ganze zeit stehen. Das Headset auf dem Kopf zu haben, ist auch nicht gerade ein Wohlfühfaktor. Also beispiel wäre da Counterstrike und Pavol VR (Counterstrike in VR). Während der CS Pro nur seine Finger und sein Handgelenkt bewegen muß, muß man bei Pavlov den ganzen Körper zum einsatz bringen. Eigendlich genau so anstrengend wie Paintball. Nach 2 Stunden ist man fix und fertig. Fazit: Für all die Couchpotatoes die gerne Chips mampfen beim Zocken und 200 KG wiegen, wird VR nie eine alternative werden


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

martinsan schrieb:


> Lol, ok
> 
> Sagt der Fachmann der sich YT Videos von HLA anschaut und dann meint die Grafik sei von 2008 ...


Eher eigentlich von 2006 als von 2008. 2007 erschien nämlich bereits Crysis, was grafisch DEUTLICH über HL: Alyx liegt.

Und um zu erkennen ob Grafik von 2000, 2010 oder 2020 ist reicht YT mehr als aus. Schwierig ist die Einschätzung nur wenn man zwei Titel mit ähnlicher Technik aus dem gleichen Jahresraum vergleichen will, also ob ein Spiel Grafik von 2017 oder 2019 hat.

Aber HLA sieht halt aus wie eine Mischung aus Half Life 2 und F.E.A.R mit ein paar mehr Details hier und da. Also einen minimalen Ticken besser als die grafisch ähnlichen Games aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005. Von daher ist sie etwa bei 2006 anzusiedeln.


----------



## Jakkelien (11. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. Im Ernst jetzt. Umso schmerzhafter dann, wenn man mit so nem Teil auf dem Kopf vor die Wand läuft. xD


Nö. Die ist doch gut gepolstert.... also innen^^

Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft einen der Controler gegen die Wand zu donnern und dabei habe ich locker mehr als 2,5m² freien Raum zur Verfügung. Controler und Wand geht es gut. Vor dieser habe ich jetzt einfach eine Luftmatratze platziert.
Wirklich gefährlich sind am Anfang die Spiele mit voller Körpererfahrung. Wenn du dich an imaginäre Wände lehnen möchtest oder das Momentum einer plötzlichen Vorwärtsbewegung abfangen willst, kannst du das Gleichgewicht verlieren. An diese Spiele sollte man sich rantasten. Man lernt das VR-Erlebnis nach einer Zeit zu händeln und dann passiert das nicht mehr.
Es hilft auch ungemein sich einen kleinen Teppich direkt in die Mitte zu legen. Dann merkt man sofort, wenn man die Mitte verlässt und wird nicht mehr seinen Controler gegen Wände stoßen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

Moss, Farpoint, BeatSaber, Skyrim VR, No Man Sky, Racket Fury, Astro Bot Rescue Mission, REZ Infinite, Thumper, Wipeout, Doom 3 VR, Star Wars Squadron, Resident Evil Biohazard, Dirt Rally, Bravo Team, Superhot VR und Arizona Sumshine.
Das ist meine aktuelle VR Playlist. PSVR.
Ein paar gibts also schon. Wobei es doch auch auf das passende Eingabegerät ankommt.
Einige mit dem ganz normalen Controller, einige nur mit Move Controller, wie Beat Saber...ganz klar, aber die Shooter profitieren definitiv vom Aim Controller. Die möchte ich mir gar nicht mehr anders vorstellen.
Tracking Probleme kenne ich nicht, wenn man ein paar grundlegende Dinge, was Kamera- und Spielerposition betrifft beachtet und die Controller richtig kalibriert sind.
Macht es Spaß? Auf jeden Fall. 
Ist es ein Must have? Nun, das muss jeder selber einschätzen. Würde sagen nein, ergänzt aber das Hobby Videospiele um eine weitere Komponente.
Wer eine Anschaffung überlegt, sollte es unbedingt vorher ausprobieren, denn Motion Sickness ist ein Problem und wer darunter leidet, hat nur wenig Spaß damit.


----------



## OutsiderXE (12. Juli 2021)

VR ist für mich zu schnell zu weit gegangen. Die Steuerung sollte noch mit Controller/Maus/Tastatur funktionieren, ansonsten wird das Spielprinzip zu stark verändert.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Juli 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Nö. Die ist doch gut gepolstert.... also innen^^
> 
> Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft einen der Controler gegen die Wand zu donnern und dabei habe ich locker mehr als 2,5m² freien Raum zur Verfügung. Controler und Wand geht es gut. Vor dieser habe ich jetzt einfach eine Luftmatratze platziert.
> Wirklich gefährlich sind am Anfang die Spiele mit voller Körpererfahrung. Wenn du dich an imaginäre Wände lehnen möchtest oder das Momentum einer plötzlichen Vorwärtsbewegung abfangen willst, kannst du das Gleichgewicht verlieren. An diese Spiele sollte man sich rantasten. Man lernt das VR-Erlebnis nach einer Zeit zu händeln und dann passiert das nicht mehr.
> Es hilft auch ungemein sich einen kleinen Teppich direkt in die Mitte zu legen. Dann merkt man sofort, wenn man die Mitte verlässt und wird nicht mehr seinen Controler gegen Wände stoßen.


Das hört sich an, als könnte man eine sündhaft gute Zeit mit VR verbringen.  Nur halt nicht für den Ottonormalverbraucher. Da muss erst was, in Anführungszeichen, Besseres her. Ansonsten schließe ich mich, was Preis und Spiele angeht, dem allgemeinen O-Ton an.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> VR ist für mich zu schnell zu weit gegangen. Die Steuerung sollte noch mit Controller/Maus/Tastatur funktionieren, ansonsten wird das Spielprinzip zu stark verändert.


Darüber wüßte ich gerne mehr. Die meisten Spiele, die ich im Post zuvor nannte, sind weiterhin ganz normal mit dem Controller spielbar.
Andere Spiele, die einen völlig anderen Ansatz benutzen, wie Beat Saber, sind natürlich auf herkömmliche Weise nicht spielbar.Und wieder andere profitieren von alternativ, angebotenen Steuerungsoptionen.
Das alles gilt für PSVR. Wie es mit Occulus oder der Vive ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Was die PSVR betrifft, ist das recht vielseitig.
Was das angesprochene Spielprinzip betrifft, so verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Einerseits hat man hier neue Möglichkeiten des Spielens, aber es soll alles so bleiben, wie es ist? Das täte dem Medium auch wieder nicht gut.


----------



## ERRORrothe (12. Juli 2021)

Der einzig wahre Grund, warum VR noch nicht wirklich im mainstream angekommen ist, sind die Menschen. Zuerst dachte ich nur der Artikel sei der beste Beweis dafür wieviele halbgare Vorurteile es ggü. VR gibt, aber wenn man sich dann die Kommentare anschaut, möchte man als VR-Spieler am liebsten schreiend aus dem Fenster springen.

1. VR-Brillen muss man wie rohe Eier behandeln und mit einer VR-Brille kann man nicht zur Tür.
Wie kommt man auf sowas?! Gegenfrage: Wie oft wirft man denn einen Controller oder eine Maus in die Ecke und rennt mit Headset zur Tür? Genau... Ein VR Headsset ist in wenigen Sekunden abgelegt und kann auch mal "sanft" auf die Couch geworfen werden ohne kaputt zu gehen.

2. VR ist nicht zugänglich bzw. zu kompliziert aufzubauen und zu nutzen.
Die Einrichtung und Nutzung von VR ist selbst mit dem von allen noch am "kompliziertesten" Systemen (Lighthouse) einfacher, als eine Grafikkarte auszutauschen oder ein Treiberproblem von Windows zu beheben. Jeder PC Spieler ist dazu fähig! Brille anstecken, bei HTC/Steam VR Brillen 2 kleine schwarze Boxen im Raum verteilen, einmal Spielfläche ablaufen. Fertig. Bei Brillen mit Insideout-Tracking muss man sogar nur noch die Fläche ablaufen.

Bei der Nutzung kommt man in der Tat nicht drum herum sich a) die Brille aufzusetzen, wobei man sich ja auch nicht beschwert, das man eine Maus oder einen Controller in die Hand nehmen muss und sich b) bei den meisten Spielen tatsächlich zu bewegen - aber das ist auch das Konzept von VR. Diejenigen denen das aber trotzdem zuviel ist, können auch einfach Simulationen auf der Couch oder am Schreibtisch in VR spielen.

3. Für VR brauche ich 5 RTX 3090 oder 400 Kerne mit 10 GHz.
Falsch. Selbst mit eine popeligen Radeon 580 kann man sehr gut und flüssig nahezu jedes VR-Spiel spielen. Fast jeder Meckerfritze hier hat wahrscheinlich mindestens eine GTX970, eher 1060 oder gar 2060 in seinem Rechner stecken und wäre somit in der Lage ein VR-Headset zu betreiben. Auch die aktuelle Konsolengeneration wäre ohne Probleme in der Lage ein VR-Headset zu betreiben, was übrigens ein weiteres Vorurteil ist: Konsolen bremsen VR aus. Davon abgesehen gibt es inzwischen diverse Software/Hardware-Lösungen die die notwendige Leistung reduzieren.

4. In VR brauche ich 8K pro Auge und 400 Fps damit mir nicht die Augen bluten:
Nein, nein und nochmals nein! Es ist nicht vergleichbar mit klassischem Gaming und das wird jeder VR-Spieler sagen. Klar sähe es mit einer extrem hohen Auflösung noch besser aus, aber das braucht es überhaupt nicht. Sobald man die Brille ein paar Minuten auf hat, gewöhnt sich das Auge an die Displays und man sieht eben nicht irgendwelche Fliegengitter. Das versteht man aber erst, wenn man es mal selbst 1-2 Tage gespielt hat. Die Auflösungen der Rift S oder Valve Index btw HTC Vive Pro reichen schon völlig, damit man ein scharfes Erlebnis bekommt und diese Brillen sind schon wieder bis zu 3 Jahre alt und auch sehr günstig gebraucht zu bekommen.

5. Als Brillenträger ist das unbequem / kann ich es nicht spielen und Brillengläser kosten 1000€ pro Auge.
Wieder nein, nein und nochmals nein. Unter die meisten VR-Headsets passt ohne Probleme eine "normal große" Brille und damit kann man auch zocken. Die Brillengläser beschlagen meistens nur dann, wenn die Brille(n) nicht richtig aufgesetzt wurden. Für alle zu großen Brillen oder wenn man es bequemer haben möchte, gibt es auf einschlägigen Webseiten wie VR-optiker Linsen in Sehstärke, die man binnen 5 Sekunden in das VR-Headset einsetzen kann und die kosten um die 70€ (zusammen für beide Augen) und ja - da gibt es auch die utopischsten Sonderanfertigungen mit Prismen usw. für sehr kleines Geld.

6. VR-Headsets haben ein viel zu kleines FoV.
Es gibt inzwischen zig Brillen auf dem Markt, die die verschiedensten FoVs abdecken und da ist für jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel etwas dabei. Aber selbst mit einer günstigen alten Rift, die ein vergleichsweise geringes FoV hat, hat man enorm viel Spaß und auch hier kann ich nur sagen: wenn man spielt, sind einem solche Gedanken völlig egal. man spielt einfach und ist begeistert von der neuen Erfahrung. Wenn überhaupt, fällt sowas nur auf, wenn man mal in die Verlegenheit kommt, verschiedene Brillen nacheinander zu testen oder ständig zwischen VR und normalem Gaming wechselt. In der Regel spielt man aber einfach.

7. VR-Spiele müssen mit Maus/Tastatur oder Controller spielbar sein.
Ganz klar: nein! Die besten VR-Spiele spielt man eben genau NICHT mit den klassischen Eingabegeräten. Das ist wieder ein typisches Vorurteil der "Masterrace", die sich nicht vorstellen kann, das eine andere Eingabemethode tatsächlich besser sein kann. Wer einmal einen Index-Controller in der Hand hatte, wechselt nur widerwillig zurück zur Maus. Es fühlt sich einfach viel ntürlicher und einfacher an. Wenn man etwas greift, dann greift man einfach mit der Hand und muss eben nicht eine Maustaste drücken. Wenn man laufen will bewegt man sich einfach im realen Raum, teleportiert sich mit dem Stick oder läuft mit einem Analogstick zusätzlich virtuell im Raum. Alles davon fühlt sich richtiger an, als sich per WASD oder Maus zu bewegen. Wenn ich mich umschauen will brauche ich keine verdammte Maus, ich bewege einfach meinen Kopf. In VR kann ich dir ein 3D-Bild malen indem ich einfach mit meiner Hand den Indexcontroller halte und virtuell einen Stift bewege. Selbst Rennspiele und Flugsimulationen kann man mit den Indexcontrollern gut spielen, aber wer es da klassisch haben will, nutzt eben weiterhin sein Lenkrad, Joystick oder eben Controller.

8. HL-Alyx ist scheiße. Dieses rumgefuchtel ohne Arme macht doch keinen Spaß! Das sieht scheiße aus!
Sorry, aber das kann nur jemand sagen, der noch nie ein VR-Spiel gespielt hat. HL-Alyx sieht fantastisch aus, es spielt sich wunderbar und es ist alles andere als wildes rumgefuchtel. Ich kann verstehen, warum man das denkt, denn auf den ganzen Trailern und Youtube-Videos kann man eben nicht zeigen, wie es sich anfühlt. Man sieht nur die im Vergleich zu klassischen AAA-Titeln die schwächere Grafik und es fehlt das komplette Körpergefühl. Wenn man es aber selbst spielt, denkt man über fehlende Arme, fehlende Pixel oder weniger Polygone nicht nach. Wie oft schaut man denn selbst bewusst/aktiv im RL seine Arme an? Man nimmt es nicht wirklich wahr und genauso ist es in VR. Dort zählen vor allem die Hände und sobald man selbst sieht, wie man in VR seine einzelnen Finger bewegt, blendet man die Existenz bzw Nichtexistenz von Armen komplett aus. Wer dennoch unbedingt Arme UND BEINE haben will, greift zu dem ebenso fantastischen Boneworks.
Was das rumgefuchtel angeht: Habt ihr euch bei Hal-Life 2 damals auch so über die Gravity-Gun beschwert? In HL-Alyx hat man nämlich nichts anderes, nur eben in kompakter Handschuhform und es macht einfach verdammt viel Spaß Dinge mit den eigenen Händen virtuell aus der Luft zu fischen und sobald man es selbst mal spielt, ist man geschockt wie präzise das ganze tatsächlich ist. Soetwas kann das beste 2D-Video der Welt nicht vermitteln.
Und was die Grafik angeht kann ich nur nochmal sagen: ein 15 Jahre altes klassisches PC-Spiel sieht in VR fast so aus wie ein aktueller AAA-Titel. Das hört sich seltsam an, aber es ist einfach so. Der Kopf ist von der virtellen Welt so überwältigt, das man viele fehlende Details nicht bemerkt oder quasi im Kopf ersetzt. Die Grafik von HL2 in VR ist völlig überwältigend in VR und ein HL-Alyx, welches so viele Details, scharfe Texturen und tolle Physikspielereien bietet ist einfach fantastisch anzusehen und zu spielen.

9. VR braucht EINEN großen Exklusivtitel. / Es gibt keine Spiele.
Doch die gibt es zu Hauf und auch richtig gute Titel. Nur sind es eben erfrischenderweise nahezu keine großen IP-Marken sondern frische Spiele und das ist ein sehr positiver Punkt. Die meisten großen Marken sind gescheitert, weil sie eben keine richtigen VR-Spiele produziert haben, sondern nur mittelmäßige Portierungen. Ausnahmen bilden Rennsimulationen wie Dirt Rally 1+2, Project Cars, Asetto Corsa und diverse andere AAA-Rennspiele, Elite Dangerous, MS Flight Simulator und andere Flugsimulationen und natürlich Half-Life. Jeder der zBsp Dirt Rally oder Elite Dangerous gerne spielt, wird es in VR lieben, weil es einfach so viel beeindruckender ist. Das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl in einem Delta S4 oder die Dimensionen einer Raumstation in VR sind einfach unbeschreiblich und man muss es selbst erleben. Da helfen kein Video und auch kein Text.
Aber abseits der oben genannten Titel gibt es eben auch Titel wie Beatsaber, Ragranröck oder Synthrider, mit denen man sich richtig schön auspowern und sein Rythmusgefühl ausleben kann. Mit solchen Spielen werden selbst Sportmuffel wie ich mal wieder etwas fitter und es macht einfach viel Spaß. Wer kompetetive Shooter sucht wird mit Onward, Space junkies oder Pavolv VR ganz sicherlich glücklich werden. Wer sich lieber im Koop mit Freunden durchballern will kann bedenkenlos zu den Serious Sam Spielen in VR (übrigens auch Crossplay mit non-VR-Spielern), Arizona Sunshine oder Payday 2 (ebenso Crossplay) greifen. Tolle Geschichten und/oder Rätsel bekommt man in A Fishermans Tale, E Expect you to Die, Red Matter, Proze, Freediver, Trover Saves the Universe oder Call of The Starseed. Project Wingman und Star Wars Squadrons sind volle Arcade-Flugsimulationen. Superhot macht in VR bedeutend mehr Spaß als in 2D und Kepp Talking and nobody explodes ist ein super Partyknaller. Ein toller Sp-Shooter ist neben HL-Alyx natürlich Boneworks und bietet dabei echt coole Physikspielereien. Übrigens ist hoer noch zu erwähnen wie toll es ist, wenn man in einem Spiel Gewichte und Trägheit tatsächlich "spüren" kann, obwohl man ja nichts in der Hand hat. Mit Intercosmos kann man mal in den Weltraum fliegen, in Duck Season gehts zurück in die Nintendoära der 80er, ganz mutige können sich mal in Alien Isolation in VR probieren... und und und. Es gibt viele viele gute bis sehr gute Spiele. Sie werden nur eben auf kaum einer normalen Spielseite erwähnt. Auch hier gilt: wenn man erstmal in VR spielt, findet man die Spiele auch. (nicht erwähnt habe ich diverse gute Exklusivtitel für Konsole oder oculus) Gibt es auch schlechte VR-Spiel? Auf jeden Fall. Aber das Verhältnis zwichen Gut und schlecht ist bei VR-Titeln definitiv nicht schlechter, als bei den klassichen Spielen.

10. VR-Brillen sind zu teuer!
Ja, VR-Brillen kosten Geld. Aber gemessen daran, wieviel man für das Hobby Computer/Videospiele ausgibt (besonders bei PC-Spielern), so ist es eben nicht teuer. Wenn man will bekommt man eine PC-VR-Brille heute schon für 150€ gebraucht und etwa 300-350€ neu. Das ist dann vielleicht nicht das neuste oder beste Modell, aber so ist es bei anderer Hardware ja auch. Zu Normalzeiten hatte man ja auch die Wahl zwischen einer gebrauchten Grafikkarte oder einem günstigen Einsteiger- Mittelklasse oder Highendmodell und kann dann eben auch 150 oder 1500€ ausgeben. Heute ist das ganze sogar noch deutlich teurer und eine neue VR-Brille kostet deutlich weniger als eine neue Grafikkarte.
Damit ist VR ein Luxusgut - eine Konsole oder ein Spiele-PC sind das aber auch.

11. VR mit Kabeln taugt doch nix!
Wieder Unsinn. Klar ist eine kabellose Version immer komfortabler, aber in 2 Jahren VR hat mich das ausreichend lange Kabel noch nicht einmal gestört. Eingewickelt habe ich mich auch noch nie und gestürtzt bin ich auch nicht. Wer es perfektionieren will kauft sich günstiges Zubehör um das Kabel von der Decke hängen zu lassen.

12. Die Verzögerungen in VR sind zu hoch, deshalb wird mir schlecht.
Nein. Alle Brillen die ich bisher getestet habe (auch die billigsten) sind quasi latenzlos. Jeder billige Smart-TV und Bildschirm hat eine höhere Verzögerung.

13. VR wird sich wegen der Motion-Sickness nie durchsetzen.
Auch das ist mal wieder verallgemeinter Unsinn, der sich seit den ersten Tagen von VR hartnäckig hält. Ja, es gibt Menschen, die besonders empfindlich sind und die werden es mit VR deutlich schwerer haben. Motion-Sickness bekommt man aber vor allem, wenn spiele schlecht für VR angepasst/entworfen wurden, was vor allem in in den frühen Jahren so war oder wenn man es einfach nur einmal kurz spielt. 50% der Spieler werden sich wahrscheinlich bei der ersten VR-Sitzung mehr oder minder komisch fühlen, weil das Gehirn diese manipulation eben nicht kennt und nicht damit umzugehen weiß. Sobald man aber mal ein paar Tage in VR gespielt hat, gewöhnt man sich daran und man hat in der Regel keine Probleme. Eine weitere Ursache könnte die fehlende Performance sein. Je nachdem wie empfindlich man ist, muss eben eine bestimmte Bildwiederholrate gewährleistet sein. Aber wie schon oben erwähnt, schafft selbst eine in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte die meisten VR-Spiele problemlos in 90 fps.

14. VR-Brillen sind so schwer.
Auch hier gilt wieder: reine Gewöhnungssache. Vielleicht ist es einfach mal an der Zeit die Nackenmuskeln etwas zu trainieren, anstatt auf der Couch zu liegen.

15. Mit einer VR-Brille auf dem Kopf sehe ich nichts und schlage überall dagegen.
Sobald man eine Brille auf hat und sich der Grenze des eingerichteten Spielraums nähert, bekommt man ein virtuelles Gitter eingeblendet, sodass man genau weiß, wo man ist. Das kann man beliebig konfigurieren. Zudem bieten einige Brillen Kameras, sodass man umschalten kann, um die echte welt zu sehen. In 2 Jahren VR habe ich es tatsächlich nur einmal geschafft, gegen meinen Schrank zu schlagen und das war aus eigener Dummheit, weil ich das virtuelle Gitter deaktiviert hatte.

16. VR ist mir zu anstrengend / man schwitzt ständig
Ja! Und das ist tatsächlich der eine wahre Grund, der die Menschen von VR abhält: man muss sich bewegen. Das ist das Konzept von VR und es macht Spaß. Es ist einfach an der Zeit, das sich die Menschen mal wieder mehr bewegen und mit VR hat einfach niemand mehr eine Ausrede dafür, sich nicht MEHR zu bewegen. VR macht Spaß und man tut endlich mal wieder etwas für seinen Körper, selbst wenn es nur das absolute Minimum ist. Ja man wird auch schwitzen, wenn man sich richtig reinhängt und ja bei 35 °C läuft der Schweiß in Strömen unter der Brille, aber man würde auch ohne Brille bei sportlicher Aktivität bei diesen Temperaturen schwitzen. Dann spielt man eben wenn es kühler ist.
VR wird das klassische Gaming wahrscheinlich nie ersetzen, will und muss es auch nicht. Wenn man K.O. von der Arbeit kommt, kann ich es verstehen, wenn man sich nur noch auf die Couch legen will. Ich kann es auch verstehen, wenn man einfach mal mit Maus und Tastatur ein Strategiespiel oder auch einen Shooter spielen will, aber wenn man sich mal von allen Vorurteilen lösen würde, hätte VR schon eine viel höhere Verbreitung und die Leute hätten erkannt, wieviel mehr Spaß man in VR haben kann. Ich selbst spiele auch nicht nur VR - wahrscheinlich liegt die Aufteilung bei 60% klassisch und 40% VR. Die 40% VR sind aber definitiv deutlich intensiver und ich würde meine Index jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> I'm the god of hellfire.


Die Sache ist die, dass man, anders als bei einer Maus, einem Controller oder Headset, eine VR-Brille nicht mal eben nachkaufen kann, weil teuer. Gibt mir zu bedenken, ob ich ein Kind damit allein lassen würde. =P

Ich meine, sowas ist wichtig hinsichtlich der Akzeptanz im Mainstream.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, dass man, anders als bei einer Maus, einem Controller oder Headset, eine VR-Brille nicht mal eben nachkaufen kann, weil teuer. Gibt mir zu bedenken, ob ich ein Kind damit allein lassen würde. =P
> 
> Ich meine, sowas ist wichtig hinsichtlich der Akzeptanz im Mainstream.


Naja, ein Kind würde ich nur mit wenig teurer Hardware alleine lassen.
Und ob VR überhaupt das Richtige für ein Kind ist? Kommt sicherlich auf das Alter des Kindes an und welche Erfahrung es bereits mit Videospielen ganz allgemein hat. 
Als Einstieg eher ungeeignet.


----------



## ERRORrothe (12. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, dass man, anders als bei einer Maus, einem Controller oder Headset, eine VR-Brille nicht mal eben nachkaufen kann, weil teuer. Gibt mir zu bedenken, ob ich ein Kind damit allein lassen würde. =P
> 
> Ich meine, sowas ist wichtig hinsichtlich der Akzeptanz im Mainstream.



Aber mit dem Rechner lässt du ein Kind allein? Ich habe eine fünfjährige Tochter und mein PC samt VR-Set stehen sogar mitten im Wohnzimmer und - oh Wunder - sie hat nichts kaputt gemacht.
Ich will dich jetzt nicht angreifen aber die "Argumente" werden ja immer absurder 
Aber okay, nehmen wir mal an, es wäre so: wie wäre es schlicht mit: Headset abstecken und in den eigenen Schrank räumen. Dauert vielleicht eine Minute.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

Off Topic…
Spielen ganz allgemein, weil es ein bißchen in die Richtung geht…
Thema Kinder:
Bevor man einem Kind einen Handheld in die Hand drückt oder vor eine Konsole/PC setzt, sollte das Kind erstmal lernen, was es überhaupt heißt zu spielen.
Konkret, Interaktion mit dem Spiel und den Mitspielern. Da fängt die vielzitierte  „Medienkompetenz“ meiner Ansicht nach an. Nicht mit dem Plazieren des Kindes vor einen Bildschirm.
Ich rede jetzt nicht von Säuglingen, sondern Kindern ab Kindergarten / Vorschulalter.
Das geht mit unzähligen Brett- und Kartenspielen, die jeder kennt. Sozial sollte es sein, die Erwachsenen als erfahrenere Spieler müssen dem Kind zeigen, was es bedeutet, mit anderen zu kommunizieren, Kompromisse einzugehen und anständig miteinander umzugehen, was es heißt zu gewinnen und noch viel wichtiger, was es heißt, auch mal zu verlieren. Nicht umsonst gibt es den Begriff der Gesellschaftsspiele.
Das alles darf und soll trotzdem gerne Spaß machen. 
Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass auch die Erwachsenen sich entsprechend verhalten und bestimmt könnte auch de eine oder andere Erwachsene noch was dazu lernen.

Wenn all das fehlt und man Kindern einfach was vorsetzt oder sie vor etwas setzt, wird leider viel zu oft ohne jede Selbstreflexion und ohne Tiefgang einfach nur „irgendwas“ gemacht, Hauptsache das Kind ist beschäftigt.
Das ist ja so viel einfacher…vermeintlich…doch der Schaden aufgrund fehlender Führung und nicht vorhandener Medienkompetenz lässt sich leider allzu oft deutlich erkennen, sei es in Foren bei den Kommentaren oder auch im online Verhalten.
Das Schlimme daran, diejenigen können nicht mal was dafür und was sollen diejenigen dann an ihren eigenen Nachwuchs weitergeben?

Aber bitte, das soll sich hier niemand, der Kinder hat, persönlich annehmen oder sich angegriffen fühlen oder meinen, ich würde denken, dass jemand nicht weiß, mit seinem Kind umzugehen.
Das ist nur ganz allgemein.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Rechner lässt du ein Kind allein? Ich habe eine fünfjährige Tochter und mein PC samt VR-Set stehen sogar mitten im Wohnzimmer und - oh Wunder - sie hat nichts kaputt gemacht.
> Ich will dich jetzt nicht angreifen aber die "Argumente" werden ja immer absurder
> Aber okay, nehmen wir mal an, es wäre so: wie wäre es schlicht mit: Headset abstecken und in den eigenen Schrank räumen. Dauert vielleicht eine Minute.


Nehmen wir mal an, VR ist der letzte Schrei. Bin nun selbst nicht der größte Zocker, habe aber ein kleines Kind und bin am überlegen, ob ich ihm nicht eine Quest 2 hole. Es werden Schulfreunde eingeladen, die Brille mit zum Kumpel genommen und so weiter und so fort. OK. Dazu ist sie ja da, zum Spielen...

Aber nein, das Teil war schweineteuer, muss vor den Kumpels versteckt werden und darf nur dann ausprobiert werden, wenn der Papa von der Arbeit zuhause ist. Tolle Knolle.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (12. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> bei HTC/Steam VR Brillen 2 kleine schwarze Boxen im Raum verteilen


Das wäre für mich schon wieder zu umständlich. Soweit ich weiß muss man diese Sensoren ja auch in einer gewissen Höhe platzieren. Also über dem Headset. Da wüsste ich schon gar nicht wo ich die Teile hinstellen sollte. Und irgendwo an die Wand schrauben würde bei mir schonmal gar nicht in Frage kommen (zumindest nicht im Wohnzimmer) weil es hässlich ist.
Da finde ich Brillen die ohne externe Sensoren/Kameras auskommen besser.



ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Sobald man die Brille ein paar Minuten auf hat, gewöhnt sich das Auge an die Displays und man sieht eben nicht irgendwelche Fliegengitter.


Eine gewissen Mindestauflösung sollte die Brille aber schon haben. Bei der PSVR ist die Auflösung definitiv zu niedrig denn da sieht man das Fliegengitter deutlich. 



ERRORrothe schrieb:


> 7. VR-Spiele müssen mit Maus/Tastatur oder Controller spielbar sein.
> Ganz klar: nein! Die besten VR-Spiele spielt man eben genau NICHT mit den klassischen Eingabegeräten. Das ist wieder ein typisches Vorurteil der "Masterrace", die sich nicht vorstellen kann, das eine andere Eingabemethode tatsächlich besser sein kann. Wer einmal einen Index-Controller in der Hand hatte, wechselt nur widerwillig zurück zur Maus. Es fühlt sich einfach viel ntürlicher und einfacher an. Wenn man etwas greift, dann greift man einfach mit der Hand und muss eben nicht eine Maustaste drücken.


Ist meiner Meinung Ansichtssache. Ich habe ne PSVR und habe Skyrim mit den Movecontrollern ausprobiert. Habe aber schnell wieder zum normalen Controller gewechselt. Da gehts für mich nicht darum ob die Steuerung mit diesen Fuchtelcontrollern besser oder schlechter ist. Ich habe einfach kein Bock drauf und spiele lieber mit nem normalen Controller. Und da gehts eben auch darum dass ich beim Zocken in ruhe auf der Couch sitzen und abschalten möchte und nicht im Raum rumspringen will. Also wäre ich schon dafür dass man beide Eingabemethoden anbieten sollte. Normler Controller oder die VR Controller.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (12. Juli 2021)

VR wird NIE Mainstream werden. Und das muss es überhaupt nicht, da es nur eine Ergänzung des Flat-Spielens ist. Was ist denn schon überhaupt "Mainstream"? E-Gitarren und E-Bikes? Muss das jeder haben? Muss etwas das andere ersetzen oder sich nur halbwegs gut verkaufen?
Resident Evil 1 auf der PS1, kennt jeder? Verkaufte sich brachiale 2,75 Mio. Wow.. Und doch gäbe es ohne diesen Teil die anderen nicht. Also nochmal für die Medien; wenn ihr bei VR an sowas denkt wie 'Ready Player One', sowas wird erst eintreten wenn der Großteil der Menschheit in Ghettos lebt und man nichts anderes mehr tun kann um andere zu treffen. Denn selbst in 'Zurück in die Zukunft 2' hat nur der junge Marty das Ding ma nebenbei auf. Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht schreiben...

-

Aber ich machs dennoch. Die Spieler stehen sich einfach selbst im Weg, mehr nicht.
Wenn ich hier einige lese, hört sich das für mich nur so an als wenn viele VR noch nie getesten haben, viel zu hohe Ansprüche haben, irgendwelche Ängste wegen etwaiger Veränderungen befürchten, oder sich insgeheim doch schon längst entschieden haben.

VR ist im Vergleich nicht teurer als manch andere Zusatzhardware, aber der Gegenwert lohnt sich mMn mehr als eine neue GraKa. Ich schau damit nebenher sogar 3D-Blurays ohne einen 3D-Tv zu haben, und das sieht für mich besser aus als im Kino.
Nachdem ich auf dem Atari 2600 wortwörtlich nur Pixel rumschuppste, und mit dem original GameBoy in nur 4 grünen Farben die Games durchspielte, nahm ich bald jede Konsole und viele Pc-Konfigs über die Jahre mit. Vielleicht bin ich ja abgehärtet, dennoch bezeichne ich mich als Grafikhure und bin relativ anspruchsvoll. Nur sollte man irgendwo auf dem Teppisch bleiben. Spiele in VR sind vollkommen anders als Flat-Gaming. Nur in einem Video werdet ihr das nie sehen können! Ich versuchs zu beschreiben; Wenn ich ein Bild eines original Spiels vom GameBoy in einer Zeitschrift sehen würde bekäm ich wohl das kotzen. Aber wenn ich es selbst spiele bemerke ich irgendwann nicht einmal mehr das es nur aus 4 grünen Farben besteht. Wahrscheinlich ist das einigen schon zu hoch die noch nie darauf spielten.^^

Egal, ich für meinen Teil freute mich auf VR bereits seit Ende der 80'er. Obwohl damals nur Grafik gezeigt wurde die aus wenigen Polygonen ala 'Star Fox' zum Einsatz kam, erkannte auch ich das Potential. Und zumindest für mich haben nicht die neuen Konsolen die Next Gen eingeleutet, sondern es war damals die PSVR. Ich dachte so etwas wie das erste Mal in 3D 'Mario 64' zu spielen wird nie wieder passieren! Von 2D auf 3D, der Zug ist bereits abgefahren, jetzt kann es ja nur noch um Auflösung&co. gehen... Aber wirklich, weit gefehlt! Mir macht es "in" der (VR-)Welt wirklich 100x mehr Spaß als reines Flat-Gaming. Aber VR wird Flat-Gaming nie ersetzen, warum auch!?

Niemand muss euch zu irgendwas überreden; aber probiert es aus, und zwar mit den richtigen Spielen!

-

Nochwas @ PCgames:
_"Spätestens mit dem Start der PlayStation 5 landete die VR-Brille endgültig auf dem Abstellgleis.."_

Auch wenn das nicht völlig falsch ist, ist es auch nicht richtig.
Der Shooter 'Blood&Truth', von SIE London Studio, bekam für die PS5 ein Update mit höher auflösenden Texturen und Assets, sowie einer gesteigerten Gesamtauflösung und einer auf bis zu 90 FPS erhöhten Framerate. Ebenfalls bekam Firewall von First Contact Entertainment neben optimierten Ladezeiten ein über den PS4pro-Modus hinausgehendes Supersampling. Beide Titel wirken dadurch grafisch, wenn auch durch die Limitation der betagten PSVR1, mehr als aufgewertet. Es liegt einfach nur an den Entwicklern ob sie die Hardware noch unterstützen wollen, oder sich sich eher auf die kommende PSVR2, bzw. den Pc-HMD's, konzentrieren. Aber darüber hinaus ist es ja auch nicht so als wenns jetzt keine neuen PSVR-Titel mehr geben würde, nur weil die PS5 draußen ist. Bspw kommt von Moss auch noch ein zweiter Teil, worauf ich mich schon sehr freue.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich schon wieder zu umständlich. Soweit ich weiß muss man diese Sensoren ja auch in einer gewissen Höhe platzieren. Also über dem Headset. Da wüsste ich schon gar nicht wo ich die Teile hinstellen sollte. Und irgendwo an die Wand schrauben würde bei mir schonmal gar nicht in Frage kommen (zumindest nicht im Wohnzimmer) weil es hässlich ist.
> Da finde ich Brillen die ohne externe Sensoren/Kameras auskommen besser.
> 
> Eine gewissen Mindestauflösung sollte die Brille aber schon haben. Bei der PSVR ist die Auflösung definitiv zu niedrig denn da sieht man das Fliegengitter deutlich.
> ...


Genau die drei Punkte treffen es! 
Da hilft kein Rausreden, wenn ich Sensoren irgendwo platzieren muss, dann war es das. Wenn ich frei im Raum stehen muss anstelle gemütlich auf der Couch oder am PC zu sitzen, dann war es das. 

Und bei der Auflösung ist es so eine Sache. Ich bin stark Kurzsichtig, wenn ich ein Display direkt vor den Augen habe sehe ich fast immer Pixel, weil ich im Nahbereich schärfer sehe als normale Menschen, bei denen das Auge da schon unscharf stellt. Und ob so ein Headset über einer Brille wirklich bequem ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 

Dazu kommt die Bildwiederholfrequenz, je höher desto besser bei Motion-Sickness.

Und ich habe bzgl. Austauschlinsen mal geschaut, die einzige Seite mit vernünftiger Dioptren-Auswahl bot von -8 bis +6, damit wäre ich schon mal raus, denn meine Stärke ist nicht dabei. Und mit -8 plus Entspiegelung ist man auch schnell bei über 100 Euro. Ich sehe zwar auch überall Berichte über solche Linsen aber richtige Shops wo man sie bestellen kann scheint es kaum zu geben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, VR ist der letzte Schrei. Bin nun selbst nicht der größte Zocker, habe aber ein kleines Kind und bin am überlegen, ob ich ihm nicht eine Quest 2 hole. Es werden Schulfreunde eingeladen, die Brille mit zum Kumpel genommen und so weiter und so fort. OK. Dazu ist sie ja da, zum Spielen...
> 
> Aber nein, das Teil war schweineteuer, muss vor den Kumpels versteckt werden und darf nur dann ausprobiert werden, wenn der Papa von der Arbeit zuhause ist. Tolle Knolle.


Na jetzt konstruierst du aber wirklich ziemlich viel. Weiß ja nicht, was für dich „kleines Kind“ bedeutet.
Als geeignete Spielekameraden für ein kleines Kind empfehle ich andere kleine Kinder, eine Rasenfläche und einen Ball, aber keine Quest 2.


----------



## Slimer (12. Juli 2021)

@ERRORROTHE: Na da hat sich mal jemand Mühe gegeben. Hut ab!!! Und ich kann echt nichts hinzufügen und stimme jedem Punkt zu.
Phasmophobia wäre noch erwähnenswert. Spielt es mal ohne VR und dann alleine zu Hause MIT VR. Wer sagt das wäre kein Erlebnis


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und bei der Auflösung ist es so eine Sache. Ich bin stark Kurzsichtig, wenn ich ein Display direkt vor den Augen habe sehe ich fast immer Pixel, weil ich im Nahbereich schärfer sehe als normale Menschen, bei denen das Auge da schon unscharf stellt. Und ob so ein Headset über einer Brille wirklich bequem ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Dazu kommt die Bildwiederholfrequenz, je höher desto besser bei Motion-Sickness.
> 
> Und ich habe bzgl. Austauschlinsen mal geschaut, die einzige Seite mit vernünftiger Dioptren-Auswahl bot von -8 bis +6, damit wäre ich schon mal raus, denn meine Stärke ist nicht dabei. Und mit -8 plus Entspiegelung ist man auch schnell bei über 100 Euro. Ich sehe zwar auch überall Berichte über solche Linsen aber richtige Shops wo man sie bestellen kann scheint es kaum zu geben.


Das kann ich verstehen. Ist tatsächlich mitunter ein Problem.
Ich bin weitsichtig, nicht viel, aber zum Lesen benutze ich immer öfter eine Brille.
Ich dachte anfangs, ich bräuchte sie auch unter dem VR Set, aber im Gegenteil, da sehe ich mit Brille gar nichts mehr.
Aber es würde gehen, die Brille aufzubehalten…kein Problem.
Aber auch hier wieder, das trifft auf meine Erfahrungen mit der PSVR zu. Zu anderen Modellen kann ich da nichts sagen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na jetzt konstruierst du aber wirklich ziemlich viel. Weiß ja nicht, was für dich „kleines Kind“ bedeutet.
> Als geeignete Spielekameraden für ein kleines Kind empfehle ich andere kleine Kinder, eine Rasenfläche und einen Ball, aber keine Quest 2.


Und ne Videospielkonsole, oder? 

Schwierig, das mit dem gesellschaftlichen Nutzen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Und ne Videospielkonsole, oder?
> 
> Schwierig, das mit dem gesellschaftlichen Nutzen.


Bitte verzeih mir meine Verwirrung, aber ich weiß nicht, wie du das meinst und was du damit sagen willst.

Zu der Frage: Nein, auch eine Videospielkonsole empfehle ich nicht für ein kleines Kind.
Was ich an der Stelle empfehle, ist ein Blick auf einen meiner Posts weiter oben, wo es um genau das Thema geht.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Bitte verzeih mir meine Verwirrung, aber ich weiß nicht, wie du das meinst und was du damit sagen willst.
> 
> Zu der Frage: Nein, auch eine Videospielkonsole empfehle ich nicht für ein kleines Kind.
> Was ich an der Stelle empfehle, ist ein Blick auf einen meiner Posts weiter oben, wo es um genau das Thema geht.


Ganz plump ausgedrückt: Die Anschaffung von einem VR-Gerät muss sich lohnen. Wenn VR keinen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen hat, wie soll es dann den Sprung in den Mainstream schaffen?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (12. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, VR ist der letzte Schrei. Bin nun selbst nicht der größte Zocker, habe aber ein kleines Kind und bin am überlegen, ob ich ihm nicht eine Quest 2 hole. Es werden Schulfreunde eingeladen, die Brille mit zum Kumpel genommen und so weiter und so fort. OK. Dazu ist sie ja da, zum Spielen...
> 
> Aber nein, das Teil war schweineteuer, muss vor den Kumpels versteckt werden und darf nur dann ausprobiert werden, wenn der Papa von der Arbeit zuhause ist. Tolle Knolle.


Wie sagt man so schön, durch Fehler lernt man. 
Würde ich meinem Kind ne VR Brille, Konsole, Smartphone oder was auch immer kaufen dann würde ich sagen dass es drauf aufpassen soll weil es teuer war.
Wenn das Kind das Teil dann rumwirft, mit zu Freunden nimmt und es kaputt geht... tja, selbst schuld. Da kann man dem Kind doch direkt ein bisschen Verantwortung beibringen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Juli 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ganz plump ausgedrückt: Die Anschaffung von einem VR-Gerät muss sich lohnen. Wenn VR keinen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen hat, wie soll es dann den Sprung in den Mainstream schaffen?


Nun, in der Tat, das ist plump.
Was ist gesellschaftlicher Nutzen?
Ein Ökonom bewertet das sicher anders als ein Philosoph und der wieder anders als ein Geistlicher.
Es kommt also auf den Standpunkt an, nicht wahr?
Ob sich die Anschaffung eines VR-Gerätes lohnt, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Entscheiden, ob es genug Titel gibt, die ihm zusagen und ob die Bereitschaft, dafür Geld in die Hand zu nehmen gerechtfertigt ist.

Was den Mainstream betrifft…bis 2019 wurden etwa 4,5 Millionen PSVR alleine verkauft. Die aktuelle Zahl dürfte deutlich darüber liegen, wenn man auch hier die derzeitige Verfügbarkeit betrachtet. Dazu kommen noch alle anderen Hersteller.
Es ist doch längst im „Mainstream“ angekommen.

Es gibt übrigens VR, und spezielle Firmen, die Programme entwickeln, die ziemlich erfolgreich in der Psychotherapie eingesetzt werden, in vielen Krankenhäusern und Praxen. Da geht es unter anderem um die Bewältigung von Phobien…nur als Beispiel. Da hast du deinen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen.

Muss sich etwas erst fantastriliarden Mal verkaufen, um gesellschaftlich wertvoll zu sein?
Ich denke nicht. Jemand, der in der Suppenküche freiwillig seine Dienste anbietet, hat der Gesellschaft einen anderen Dienst erwiesen, als wir alle zusammen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juli 2021)

So manch einer hier wirkt wirklich etwas überfordert.
Ich besitze neben der PSVR die Index und es ist überhaupt gar kein Problem, die Sensoren aufzustellen (dann hat man auch ein Problem mit Lautsprechern). Sie müssen auch nicht auf Höhe des Headsets stehen und die Konfiguration ist kinderleicht.
Und HLA ist in VR eine immersive Offenbarung, die man ganz sicher nicht über Videos auf YouTube erfassen kann. Nachdem ich ja die eher „grobe“ Leistung der PSVR gewöhnt war (für Neugierige aber sicher ein schöner Einstieg), war das nochmal ein ganz anderes Erlebnis.
Ob das was für den Mainstream ist, sei jetzt dahingestellt, aber ich bereue den Kauf wirklich nicht.


----------



## Edolan (12. Juli 2021)

Habe hier ne Quest 1 rumliegen, klar ist nicht Highend-Gaming, aber zum mal ausprobieren war sie wenigstens günstig. Anfänglich war ich begeistert von der Immersion, nach ein paar Wochen war der WOW-Effekt, bei mir, dann doch verflogen und ein seltsamer Gewöhnungseffekt trat ein. Naja, vielleicht jetzt nach längerer Pause mal wieder probieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich besitze neben der PSVR die Index und es ist überhaupt gar kein Problem, die Sensoren aufzustellen (dann hat man auch ein Problem mit Lautsprechern). Sie müssen auch nicht auf Höhe des Headsets stehen und die Konfiguration ist kinderleicht.


Genau das ist ein Problem, denn ich habe wirklich Probleme die Lautsprecher vernünftig zu positionieren. Die stehen bei mir schon wie Kraut und Rüben sehr ungünstig, einfach weil ich keinen vernünftigen Platz dafür habe.



> Und HLA ist in VR eine immersive Offenbarung, die man ganz sicher nicht über Videos auf YouTube erfassen kann.


Ich habe nie von Erfahrung gesprochen. Es ging um die Grafik und die benötigte Hardwarepower. HL:A kann sicher ein tolles Spiel in VR sein aber es dürfte eben auch nicht sonderlich hardwarehungrig sein, da es auf grafischem Stand von vor 15 jahren ist. 
Ich bin sicher, wenn ich heute F.E.A.R. in VR zocken würde, dann wäre das auch genial. 

Die Aussage war jedoch, dass man nicht viel Hardwarepower braucht um Spiele in VR zu genießen. Das stimmt aber eben nur für grafisch schlichte oder alte Spiele. Ein Cyberpunk 2077 jedoch würde wahrscheinlich die schnellsten Rechner zum Glühen bringen. Und das sind dann schon so die Spiele, die ich primär bei VR genießen wollen würde.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Nun, in der Tat, das ist plump.
> Was ist gesellschaftlicher Nutzen?
> Ein Ökonom bewertet das sicher anders als ein Philosoph und der wieder anders als ein Geistlicher.
> Es kommt also auf den Standpunkt an, nicht wahr?
> ...


Wenn das so ist, dann müssen wir uns wohl einfach noch ein wenig gedulden, bis das Ganze salonfähiger ist. Und wenn es dann soweit ist, werden andere Videospielhersteller schon noch von selbst nachziehen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (12. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich besitze neben der PSVR die Index und es ist überhaupt gar kein Problem, die Sensoren aufzustellen (dann hat man auch ein Problem mit Lautsprechern). Sie müssen auch nicht auf Höhe des Headsets stehen und die Konfiguration ist kinderleicht.


Das kommt ja wohl auf die Räumlichen gegebenheiten an. 

Die Anleitung der Index sagt folgendes:


> Basisstationen sollten auf die Mitte Ihres Spielbereichs zeigen. Idealerweise sollten Basisstationen über der Kopfhöhe, in einer Höhe von mindestens 2 Metern (6,5 Fuß) in einem Winkel von 30 – 45 Grad angebracht werden. Sie sollten nicht weiter als 5 Meter (16 Fuß) voneinander entfernt sein und einander in separaten Ecken des Spielbereichs gegenüberstehen. Bitte befestigen Sie Ihre Basisstationen auf einer festen Oberfläche oder stellen Sie diese auf eine standsicheren Oberfläche, die nicht vibrations- oder bewegungsanfällig ist – Stöße und Vibrationen können Ortungsprobleme verursachen.


2m Höhe wäre bei mir schon schwierig ohne sie an die Wand zu schrauben (was ich nicht möchte). Und wenn ich sie auf meine Lautsprecher stelle sind sie mehr als 5m entfernt. 
Weiß ja nicht wie sehr es die Index verzeiht wenn man die sensoren nicht optimal platziert aber nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der PSVR sollte man die Kamera da schon möglichst optimal hinstellen weil man sonst merkt dass es immer wieder leichte Probleme mit der Erkennung gibt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist ein Problem, denn ich habe wirklich Probleme die Lautsprecher vernünftig zu positionieren. Die stehen bei mir schon wie Kraut und Rüben sehr ungünstig, einfach weil ich keinen vernünftigen Platz dafür habe.


Auf die Installation eines ordentlichen Lautsprechersystems, das nicht nur aus zwei Boxen besteht, habe ich tatsächlich auch keine Lust, weil mir die Verkabelung zu kompliziert wäre, aber die beiden Sensoren der Index sind wirklich kein Problem. Bei der Konfiguration hat man dann die Wahl, ob man einen Spielbereich definiert, indem man ihn mit den Controllern einmal abläuft, oder ob man wenig Platz hat. Die letzte Option vereinfacht das Ganze noch einmal. Natürlich muss man dann immer noch schauen, dass man keine Wände haut, aber man kommt mit recht wenig Raum aus.
Also wenn man nicht gerade einen sehr zugestellten kleinen Raum hat, ist das eigentlich nicht das Problem.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das kommt ja wohl auf die Räumlichen gegebenheiten an.
> 
> Die Anleitung der Index sagt folgendes:
> 
> ...


Da steht „idealerweise“. Aus der Praxis kann ich dir sagen, dass ich in einer Dachwohnung mit weniger Möglichkeiten für 2m (Dachschrägen) wohne und keinerlei Probleme habe. 
Da hat mir die PSVR mehr Probleme mit der Kamera gemacht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> 6. VR-Headsets haben ein viel zu kleines FoV.
> Es gibt inzwischen zig Brillen auf dem Markt, die die verschiedensten FoVs abdecken und da ist für jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel etwas dabei. Aber selbst mit einer günstigen alten Rift, die ein vergleichsweise geringes FoV hat, hat man enorm viel Spaß und auch hier kann ich nur sagen: wenn man spielt, sind einem solche Gedanken völlig egal. man spielt einfach und ist begeistert von der neuen Erfahrung. Wenn überhaupt, fällt sowas nur auf, wenn man mal in die Verlegenheit kommt, verschiedene Brillen nacheinander zu testen oder ständig zwischen VR und normalem Gaming wechselt. In der Regel spielt man aber einfach.


...wenn es einem nicht auf die Eier geht.
Schön, das Du glaubst zu wissen was ich für ein optisches Empfinden habe !

Wenn mir der gebotene FoV selbst bei der Pimax wie der Blick durch Klopapierrollen vorkommt, dann ist es natürlich nicht real. Die ersten Occolus/Vive waren da sogar noch deutlich schlimmer, vom Fliegengittereffekt ganz zu schweigen.

Ich erwarte im übrigen von einer VR Brille ein gutes Headtracking für zB. Simulatoren, ergo eine Art "Monitorerweiterung".
Ich lege keinen Wert darauf ebenso durchtrainiert und Agil sein zu müssen wie ein Marine um eben solchen zu spielen, aber schon lustig das ich Deine Vorlieben/Anforderungen teilen muß um Spass damit zu haben.


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> ...


Ganz witzig geschrieben!
Leider nicht gerade empathisch, setz ruhig mal die rosarote VR Brille ab.


----------



## Jakkelien (12. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> 5. Als Brillenträger ist das unbequem / kann ich es nicht spielen


Eine Sache ist wirklich Mist als Brillenträger... du verlierst an Sichtfeld.
Damit die Sehbrille aufgelassen werden kann, muss ein Einsatz für das Gerät angebracht werden, der den Abstand  zum Display erhöht. bei der Quest 2 hast du dann automatisch links und rechts schwarze Begrenzungen.
Zwar gewöhnt sich das Hirn sehr schnell daran und nimmt die nicht mehr aktiv wahr. Doch das Sichtfeld bleibt effektiv eingeschränkt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und bei der Auflösung ist es so eine Sache. Ich bin stark Kurzsichtig, wenn ich ein Display direkt vor den Augen habe sehe ich fast immer Pixel, weil ich im Nahbereich schärfer sehe als normale Menschen


Wenn du stark kurzsichtig bist wie ich, hast du eine Brille oder Kontaktlinsen auf, die das korrigieren. Du siehst damit ganz "normal" auf das Display. Ich hatte auch erst im Kopf mit starker Kurzsichtigkeit doch einfach die Sehbrille abzunehmen. Aber dann kannst du auch genauso gut versuchen, in die Ferne zu schauen. Das Display mag nah sein aber die Linsen machen aus deiner Kurzsichtigkeit Bildmatsch.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich erwarte im übrigen von einer VR Brille ein gutes Headtracking für zB. Simulatoren, ergo eine Art "Monitorerweiterung".


Wie meinst du das?
Ich kann nur für die Quest 2 sprechen und da ist das Headtracking... perfekt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass überhaupt eine der Brillen damit Probleme hat. Handtracking ist die hohe Kunst.


----------



## martinsan (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eher eigentlich von 2006 als von 2008. 2007 erschien nämlich bereits Crysis, was grafisch DEUTLICH über HL: Alyx liegt.
> 
> Und um zu erkennen ob Grafik von 2000, 2010 oder 2020 ist reicht YT mehr als aus. Schwierig ist die Einschätzung nur wenn man zwei Titel mit ähnlicher Technik aus dem gleichen Jahresraum vergleichen will, also ob ein Spiel Grafik von 2017 oder 2019 hat.
> 
> Aber HLA sieht halt aus wie eine Mischung aus Half Life 2 und F.E.A.R mit ein paar mehr Details hier und da. Also einen minimalen Ticken besser als die grafisch ähnlichen Games aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005. Von daher ist sie etwa bei 2006 anzusiedeln.


Ok lass es mich anders formulieren: VR ist wie die Matrix, dass muss man erleben um zu verstehen. Die rote oder die blaue Pille; du hast die Wahl 


ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Der einzig wahre Grund, warum VR noch nicht wirklich im mainstream angekommen ist, sind die Menschen. Zuerst dachte ich nur der Artikel sei der beste Beweis dafür wieviele halbgare Vorurteile es ggü. VR gibt, aber wenn man sich dann die Kommentare anschaut, möchte man als VR-Spieler am liebsten schreiend aus dem Fenster springen.
> 
> 1. VR-Brillen muss man wie rohe Eier behandeln und mit einer VR-Brille kann man nicht zur Tür.
> Wie kommt man auf sowas?! Gegenfrage: Wie oft wirft man denn einen Controller oder eine Maus in die Ecke und rennt mit Headset zur Tür? Genau... Ein VR Headsset ist in wenigen Sekunden abgelegt und kann auch mal "sanft" auf die Couch geworfen werden ohne kaputt zu gehen.
> ...


Amen


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

martinsan schrieb:


> Ok lass es mich anders formulieren: VR ist wie die Matrix, dass muss man erleben um zu verstehen. Die rote oder die blaue Pille; du hast die Wahl


Ich führte es oben schon einmal an. Es geht nicht um das Erlebnis, sondern dass die Grafik so schwach ist, dass moderne Systeme damit naturgemäß keine Probleme haben. 

Wenn das Spiel aber aktuelle, moderne Grafik aufweist, dann hat man bei VR eben ein Problem. 

Es ist ja toll wenn eine Radeon 580 HL:A problemlos schafft, nützt mir aber nichts, wenn ich Cyberpunk 2077 spielen will.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Juli 2021)

Hätte zwar wahnsinnig Interesse an VR aber irgendwie immer das Gefühl, dass es noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt ist und bald noch bessere Hardware am Start ist, schließlich ist der Kram ja nicht gerade billig, da will man nicht unbedingt alle paar Jahre ein neues Set kaufen... neben neuen Konsolen u. PC-Aufrüsterei.


----------



## hunterseyes (13. Juli 2021)

Von einer "Matrix" ist VR noch Jahrzehnte entfernt, da kann man das VR so hoch loben und durch eine rosarote Brille sehen wie man will.


----------



## devilsreject (13. Juli 2021)

Nur eine Brille ist mir einfach zu wenig, erst wenn ich mich gefühlt auch bewegen kann macht die VR Geschichte Sinn. Nen Laufkäfig und bei FPS zum Beispiel nen Waffennachbildung die entsprechend reagiert wäre da sinnvoll. Ansonsten ist es doch eher spielerei die auf die Augen gehen kann. Dann kommt die aktuelle Spielgrafik noch hinzu, solange diese nicht zumindest nen erkennbarerer abklatscht der Realität darstellt ist es für mich nichts was ich zwingend haben möchte. 

Ich glaube aber das VR erst in den Kinderschuhen steckt was man preislich auch erkennen kann. In 10-20 Jahren sieht die Sache wahrscheinlich schon anders aus.
Bisdahin muss ich auch sagen das mich solche Sachen wie Hololens oder eben grundsätzlich diese mixed Reality mehr interessiert.


----------



## WildMustang (13. Juli 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Nur eine Brille ist mir einfach zu wenig, erst wenn ich mich gefühlt auch bewegen kann macht die VR Geschichte Sinn. Nen Laufkäfig und bei FPS zum Beispiel nen Waffennachbildung die entsprechend reagiert wäre da sinnvoll.



Sowas wie Laufkäfige gibt es ja durchaus schon.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3NwsyZB0O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Sowas wie Laufkäfige gibt es ja durchaus schon.


Sind aber auch eher Krücke.

Spannend wird VR erst wirklich, wenn man sich hinlegen kann und das Erlebnis direkt ins Gehirn projiziert wird. Sodass man VR und Realität quasi nicht mehr auseinander halten kann.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sind aber auch eher Krücke.
> 
> Spannend wird VR erst wirklich, wenn man sich hinlegen kann und das Erlebnis direkt ins Gehirn projiziert wird. Sodass man VR und Realität quasi nicht mehr auseinander halten kann.


Glaubst du, dass das jemals realisiert wird? Ich nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass das jemals realisiert wird? Ich nicht.


Ach in 50+ Jahren kann ich mir das schon vorstellen. 
Hey, die Idee gab es schon vor 50 oder so Jahren in Perry Rhodan. Und an Gehirnsteuerung wird ja schon lange fleißig geforscht etwa bei Querschnittsgelähmten.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass das jemals realisiert wird? Ich nicht.


Gibt genug kranke Menschen mit zu viel Kohle die an sowas arbeiten würden.
Elon Musk wollte doch auch schon Musik direkt ins Gehirn streamen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ach in 50+ Jahren kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.
> Hey, die Idee gab es schon vor 50 oder so Jahren in Perry Rhodan. Und an Gehirnsteuerung wird ja schon lange fleißig geforscht etwa bei Querschnittsgelähmten.


Vorstellbar ist vieles. Mitte der 60er Jahre schrieb Sergej Snegow schon von Annihilationsantrieben in Raumschiffen.
Und heute schaffen wir es nicht mal mehr zum Mond. 

Ich denke wir (auch und besonders ich) sind halt von viel Science Fiction inspiriert, aber auch beeinflusst.
Auf jeden Fall ist das ein spannendes Thema. 
Durchtrennte Nervenleitungen bei Gelähmten wieder zum Arbeiten bringen ist eine Sache. Ganze Welten virtuell im Hirn erschaffen...ich weiß nicht. Aber interessant isses auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie mir die Brille kostenlos geben UND sämtliche Spiele. Dann können wir weiterreden.


Richtig! Smartphones kosten schließlich auch nichts, da jede App mit Werbung vollgepumpt ist!

Ich frage mich auch, woher das Gerücht stammt, man würde in Spielen Werbeunterbrechungen sehen! Ich spiele seit nun mehr 1,5 Jahren auf der Quest (seit wenigen Monden auf der Q2) und hatte noch nicht eine Werbeeinblendung! Ich besitze einige Spiele. Einige kosteten etwas, andere sind frei spielbar. Keines hat Werbeunterbrechungen. Ihr sprecht hier über ungelegte Eier und tut so, als wären sie bereits vergammelt!

Noch etwas: Ich habe inzwischen so einige Spiele in VR erlebt. Quest Games sehen aufgrund der schwachen Hardware (High End Smartphone-Technik ist kaum mit einem potenten PC vergleichbar) tatsächlich aus wie Spiele von Anno 2006. Aber Alyx? Das sieht locker so gut aus wie Hellblade: Sanuas Sacrifice! Da letzteres ebenso in VR erlebbar ist, lässt sich das gut vergleichen. Grafisch sind beide Spiele MINDESTENS auf dem gleichen Niveau, wenn Alyx nicht gar überlegen ist.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lügner! Die Quest 2 kostet um die 800 ist dafür aber nicht erhältlich sondern nur im Austausch für deine persönlichen Daten und mit Werbeeinblendungen.
> 
> 
> Was hat das damit zu tun? L-A. Noir war ein nettes kleines Spiel, fand allerdings nicht sonderlich viel Zuspruch und verschwand entsprechend schnell in der Versenkung. Warum sollte man also darüber berichten? Da gibt es ja keine Neuigkeiten mehr.


Nein, keine Lüge! Bitte unterlasse diese Unterstellungen! Wenn du beleidigen willst, mache das vor dem Spiegel!

Und was LA Noir damit zu tun hat? Nun, es wurde behauptet, dass RockStars sich nicht bemühte, ein VR Spiel zu programmieren. Und das ist schlicht falsch! Ob du nun LA Noir damals toll fandest oder nicht, ist dabei irrelevant! Rockstars hat eine ihrer Marken für VR umgesetzt und der Redakteur hat sich geirrt. Und genau DAS hat das DAMIT zu tun!


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Von einer "Matrix" ist VR noch Jahrzehnte entfernt, da kann man das VR so hoch loben und durch eine rosarote Brille sehen wie man will.


Wer würde denn einen so schwachsinnigen Vergleich aussprechen? Ich kenne die VR Community nun doch sehr gut. Aber sowas habe ich noch nicht gelesen/ gehört! Klar, manch einer spekuliert, dass die Entwicklung da hingehen könnte. Aber dass wir dort sind oder bald wären?


OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die, dass man, anders als bei einer Maus, einem Controller oder Headset, eine VR-Brille nicht mal eben nachkaufen kann, weil teuer. Gibt mir zu bedenken, ob ich ein Kind damit allein lassen würde. =P
> 
> Ich meine, sowas ist wichtig hinsichtlich der Akzeptanz im Mainstream.


Kein Hersteller empfielt VR Kindern. Im Gegensatz zur Switch ist VR für Jugendliche und/ oder Erwachsene gedacht. Oder anders gesagt: Ich lasse mein Kind auch nicht alleine Auto fahren^^


----------



## devilsreject (14. Juli 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Sowas wie Laufkäfige gibt es ja durchaus schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja sowas in der Art, wobei das einfach preislich Interessant eingekauft werden kann. Für ist VR eben im Geiste mehr als nur stumpfes optischen eintauchen. Hier schon im Thread erwähnt sind natürlich Gehirn Ansteuerungen durchaus interessant, sodass quasi das Gehirn den EIndruck erwecken kann man würde sich real in der VR bewegen aber das ist erstmal Zukunftsmusik. 

Wahrscheinlich wird sich auf dem Segment noch eine ganze Menge enwickeln, ob diese Dinge dann wirklich für Gaming übernommen werden ist dann nochmal eine ganz andere Sache. Fürs Erste würde mir schon fotorealistische Grafiken in Spielen reichen auch ganz ohne VR^^ selbst da sind wir noch ein ganzes Stück von entfernt, wenngleich das ein oder andere Spiel da schon heute einen guten Eindruck erwecken kann.


----------



## hunterseyes (14. Juli 2021)

Ich empfehle je nach favorisiertes Spielgenre einfach mal im reallife ne paintballanlage real und aktiv zu nutzen. macht unheimlich viel Spass, hält enorm Fit und die Grafik ist  unschlagbar. Zudem kommt die Ganzkörper-Gefühlsfunktion, fühlen-riechen-schmecken-usw. Der Multiplayer-Modus ist echte Spitzenklasse.


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

@OttoNormalmensch

Also zunächst ist mal festzuhalten, das VR-Brillen nichts für kleine Kinder sind, da sich ihre Augen noch stark entwicklen und durch die Nutzung von VR-Brillen diese Entwicklung negativ beeinflusst werden kann. Gleiches gil übrigens für zuviel TV/Videospielkonsum. Eine VR-Brille kannst du einem Jugendlichen dagegen bedenkenlos mal aufsetzen und der wird hoffentlich in der Lage sein, mit einem teuren Gerät umzugehen. Wenn nicht ist es eine gute Lektion den Umgang zu lernen. Ich halte nichts davon alles idiotensicher zu machen.

"Schwierig, das mit dem gesellschaftlichen Nutzen."
Macht diese Diskussion wirklich sinn? Über den gesellschaftlichen nutzen von Videospielen kann man sich Jahre lang steiten...
VR muss überhaupt keinen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen haben. VR ist primär dazu da um zu unterhalten, genauso wie Bücher, Filme, TV oder Videospiele.


@TheRattlesnake
"Das wäre für mich schon wieder zu umständlich. Soweit ich weiß muss man diese Sensoren ja auch in einer gewissen Höhe platzieren."
Nein müssen sie nicht. Klar gibt es eine optimale Konfiguration, aber thoretisch funktioniert das ganze sogar, wenn die Boxen etwas erhöht auf dem Boden liegen. Wichtig sind freie Sichtlinien zur Brille.
Die Boxen sind winzig, viel kleiner als die typischen lautsprecher und benötigen zudem nur ein Stromkabel. In den meisten Wohnungen dürfte es überhaupt kein Problem sein, die Boxen so anzubringen, das sie nicht auffallen. Ich habe zBsp eine auf einem Schrank stehen und das kabel ist damit nicht sichtbar. Gegenüber hängt die Box an der Wand, verkleidet mit einem hauchdünnen Kabelkanal (man könnte auch das Kabel einfach farbig streichen und hinter einer Pflanze entlang geführt. Ich würde sagen jede Konsole oder Rechner nimmt sichtbar mehr hässlichen Raum ein, als dies beiden Boxen. Aber gut, selbst wenn das das problem ist, kann man auch bedenkenlos zu den Brillen mit Inside-out Tracking greifen also sehe ich nach wie vor kein Problem.

"Bei der PSVR ist die Auflösung definitiv zu niedrig denn da sieht man das Fliegengitter deutlich."
Die PSVR ist auch schon etliche Jahre auf dem Markt und war schon damals im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz technisch veraltet, was der zugehörigen Plattform geschuldet ist. Eine Oculus oder Vive aus der gleichen Zeit sieht schon deutlich besser aus. Seitdem hat sich viel getan. Das kann man mit der Entwicklung der 3D-Spiele Anfang der 2000er vergleichen. Zwischen einem HL2 von 2004 und einem Unreal Tounatment von 99 liegen auch Welten.

"Ich habe ne PSVR und habe Skyrim mit den Movecontrollern ausprobiert. Habe aber schnell wieder zum normalen Controller gewechselt"
Weil der Move Controller mit mehreren Problemen zu kämpfen hat: zu wenig Tasten, unkomfortable Haltung und beschissenes Tracking durch die bescheidene Playstation Kamera. die PSVR ist einfach eine absolute Bastellösung. Selbst der ebenso unkomfortable Vive 1 Controller funktioniert besser. Das ist aber kein Vergleich zu allen Nachfolgecontrollern wie etwa von Oculus oder gar den Index-Controllern, die eigentlich nur noch durch haptische Handschuhe verbessert werden könnten. Auch die neuen PSVR2-Controller haben sich das Oculus-Design angeeignet.

"Steuerung mit diesen Fuchtelcontrollern"
Genau das ist das Problem: Es sind keine Fuchtelcontroller. Diesse Aussage kommt genau dann, wenn man vor allem solche halbgaren Ports wie Skyrim VR mit dem PSVR-Controller gespielt hat, denn das it wirklich nur gefuchtel. Spiele einfach mal ein wirklich für VR entwickeltes Spiel (HL Alyx, Boneworks, Robo Recall, Moss...)  mit einem aktuellen VR-Controller und du wirst sehen: da wird garnicht gefuchtelt.

"beim Zocken in ruhe auf der Couch sitzen und abschalten"
Dann willst du einfach kein VR spielen. Das ist aber kein problem von VR. Klar du könntest zu Simulationen wie Dirt oder Elite greifen und auch damit enorm Spaß haben, aber selbst das dürfte dir bei der Prämisse zu anstrengend sein, wo wir wieder bei meinem Anfangs erwähnten Problem sind. VR scheiert nur am Menschen und dessen Trägheit. (Damit will ich dich garnicht mal angreifen)

"2m Höhe wäre bei mir schon schwierig ohne sie an die Wand zu schrauben (was ich nicht möchte). Und wenn ich sie auf meine Lautsprecher stelle sind sie mehr als 5m entfernt. "
Das sind alles Empfehlungen aber die Index funktioniert auch bei sehr schwierigen Konfigurationen ehr gut. Meine Stationen stehen weit über 5m auseinander und auch auf unterschiedlichen Höhenstufen. Wichtig sind nur freie Sichtlinien zur Brille. Der vergleich mit PSVR macht keinen Sinn, denn die Playstationkamera ist einfach Mist: zu geringer Trackingkegel und extrem anfällig bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen. Lighthouse funktioniert effektiv immer und selbst die Oculus mit Insideout-Tracking funktioniert fast komplett im dunklen Raum.

@Spiritogre
"wenn ich Sensoren irgendwo platzieren muss, dann war es das."
Sagst du das auch beim Aufbau deines PCs oder deiner Konsole sowie der zugehörigen Peripherie? Warum ist da die Akzeptanz auf einmal anders?

"Wenn ich frei im Raum stehen muss anstelle gemütlich auf der Couch oder am PC zu sitzen, dann war es das."
Dann ist das schlicht dein Problem und nicht das von VR.

"Dazu kommt die Bildwiederholfrequenz, je höher desto besser bei Motion-Sickness."
90 fps sind Standard bei jeder Brille und die schafft jede Krücke in VR-Spielen.

"Ich sehe zwar auch überall Berichte über solche Linsen aber richtige Shops wo man sie bestellen kann scheint es kaum zu geben."
Auch für dich gibt es Lösungen aber es scheitert ja offensichtlich schon daran, das du dich nicht damit beschäftigen willst. Ich bin selbst Brillenträger, wenn auch kurzsichtig und mit schwächeren Linsen, aber ich habe es auch geschafft eine Lösung ohne fremde Hilfe zu finden. Das Internet ist groß und es gibt nahezu für alles Lösungen. Man wird aber nie drumherum kommen selbst mal Initiative zeigen zu müssen.

"Genau das ist ein Problem, denn ich habe wirklich Probleme die Lautsprecher vernünftig zu positionieren. Die stehen bei mir schon wie Kraut und Rüben sehr ungünstig, einfach weil ich keinen vernünftigen Platz dafür habe."
Dann gibt es genau zwei Lösungen: entweder Kompromisse eingehen und die kleinen Boxen in Kauf nehmen und so gut es geht im Raum verteilen und mit Deko verschleiern oder eine VR Brille mit Inside-Out Tracking nutzen.

"Die Aussage war jedoch, dass man nicht viel Hardwarepower braucht um Spiele in VR zu genießen. Das stimmt aber eben nur für grafisch schlichte oder alte Spiele. Ein Cyberpunk 2077 jedoch würde wahrscheinlich die schnellsten Rechner zum Glühen bringen. Und das sind dann schon so die Spiele, die ich primär bei VR genießen wollen würde."
Hier sind wieder gleich mehrere Denkfehler. Zum einen wird bewusst DER Titel des letzten jahres gewählt, der am beschissensten selbst auf Highend Rechnern lief, was aber nicht an der grafischen Qualität liegt (das sage ich als ein FAN des Spiels). Zum anderen wird angenommen, das man die gleiche Qualität in VR braucht um den gleichen WoW-Effekt zu erzielen. Dem ist nämlich nicht so. Aber wie schon früher geschrieben versteht man das erst, wenn man es selbst gespielt hat. Abseits davon gibt es trotzdem AAA-Spiele die man in absurd hohen Auflösungen und Details auch in VR spielen kann, sofern das der eigene Rechner schafft. Aber das ist dann auch wieder kein primäres VR-Problem. Nicht jeder zockt schließlich auch zu Hause in 2, 4 oder 8K mit Raytracing am klassischen Bildschirm.
Wenn Cyberpunk auf normalen Plattformen gut optimiert laufen würde, und der Entwickler es wöllte, könntest es Cyberpunk genauso auch für VR geben. Es würde Anpassungen geben, aber im Endergebnis würdest du nicht sagen, das es in VR schlechter aussieht. zumal es inzwischen auch etliche Tricks gibt, wodurch man die notwendige Leistung deutlich reduzieren kann (zBsp variables Rendering in Kombination mit Eyetracking oder DLSS)

@LesterPG
"Ich erwarte im übrigen von einer VR Brille ein gutes Headtracking für zB. Simulatoren, ergo eine Art "Monitorerweiterung"."
Das bekommst du bei quasi jeder VR-Brille mit Ausnahme der PSVR.
Es geht nicht darum durchtrainiert zu sein, aber die psoitiven Auswirkungen auf die Fitness sind definitiv ein guter Nebeneffekt von VR und das würde vielen Spielern (einschließlich mir) sehr gut tun. Das hilft gegen Trägheit im Körper und Geist. Du musst keine meiner Ansichten teilen. Ich habe nur etwas gegen falsche Behauptungen und (or allem unbegründete) Vorurteile und davon haben Spieler ggü. VR jede Menge.

"Wenn mir der gebotene FoV selbst bei der Pimax wie der Blick durch Klopapierrollen vorkommt, dann ist es natürlich nicht real"
Ja und die sitze vom AMG sind auch so extrem unbequem und qualitativ schlecht...
Wir können den ganzen Tag solche absurden Diskussionen führen und weltfremde Anforderungen stellen. Ja man hat nicht das gleiche Sichtfeld, wie ohne Brille. So ist es halt. Aber zu behaupten man würde durch einen winzigen Tunnel schauen ist einfach totaler Blödsinn. Soll die Brille dann am Ende noch 20K Auflösung und 600 fps bieten und bei jeder Konsole oder PC kostenlos beiliegen?

@Zybba
"Leider nicht gerade empathisch, setz ruhig mal die rosarote VR Brille ab."
Warum muss ich emphatisch argumentieren, wenn sowohl der Redakteur als auch die Kommentatoren es nicht tun? Ich habe keines Wegs eine rosarote Fanbrille auf. Mir sind gewisse Probleme und Unzulänglichkeiten von VR Brillen durchaus bewusst. Nur weiß ich auch das viele davon nicht wirklich der Rede wert sind und das ich dafür ein unglaublich gutes Erlebnis bekomme. Das problem ist die erstmal grundlegend negative Stimmung wenn es um VR geht. Die Leute lehnen es erstmal primär ab, was besonders ironisch ist, da gerade Videospieler immer wieder erfahren haben (ist immer noch so), wie sie prinzipiell erstmal komisch angeschaut wurden, in Schubladen gesteckt wurden, ja sogar zu Killern diffamiert wurden. Aber hey am Ende ist es kaum verwunderlich, da es ja noch immer diese idiotischen Streitereien gibt wie: Der PC ist besser, PS ist besser als Xbox.... usw.
VR ist physisch nicht für alle Menschen geeignet (aber immernoch für weit über 50%, wahrscheinlich sogar 80 und wird auch das klassische Gaming nicht ersetzen. Die meisten Krtitiker hätten aber vermutlic viel Spaß mit VR, wenn sie einfach mal ihre Blockade im Kopf beseitigen würden. Da geht es garnicht ums Geld oder ums FoV oder um Pixelzählerei. Es geht darum das sie einfach nicht bereit sind bzw. nicht wollen.

@Jakkelien
"Eine Sache ist wirklich Mist als Brillenträger... du verlierst an Sichtfeld."
Das stimmt. Ich persönlich würde aber sagen, das das nicht das Totshlagargument ist, weil die Spiele sowieso so entwicklet wurden, das sich das geschehen primör in der Mitte des SIchtfeldes abspielt. Dadurch fokussiert man sich darauf und das geringere FoV fällt nicht so schwer ins Gewicht. Alternativ könnte man auch auf Kontaktlinsen setzen, sofern man es wöllte.

@Schalkmund
"Hätte zwar wahnsinnig Interesse an VR aber irgendwie immer das Gefühl, dass es noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt ist und bald noch bessere Hardware am Start ist"
Dann dürftest du dir aber auch nie einen neien PC, Konsole, Grafikkarte, Auto... etc kaufen. Ja die Technik shreitet nahezu unaufhaltsam voran. Solange du aber nicht unbedingt eine der ersten Generationen der VR-Brillen kaufst, dürftest du die kommenden Jahre trotzdem noch viel Spaß haben. Die wichtigen Dinge wie Tracking, Controller oder Auflösung/Subpixeldichte sind auf einem sehr guten Stand um den Normalnutzer völlig beigeistern zu können.

@devilsreject
"Nur eine Brille ist mir einfach zu wenig, erst wenn ich mich gefühlt auch bewegen kann macht die VR Geschichte Sinn"
Auch das ist etwas, was vor alem nicht-VR-Spieler immer wieder schreiben. Solange wir aber technish noch nicht soweit sind, was wir Neuralimplantate haben (ich hoffe es kommt nie dazu), ist der aktuelle Stand aber das beste, was für den Normalnutzer praktikabel ist. Wieviele Leute möchten sich unidirektionale Laufbänder in ihr Wohnzimmer stellen? Wieviele Leute nennen eine lagerhalle ihr Eigentum um darin in VR herumlaufen zu können?
Verabschiede dich von solchen Ideen und probiere es einfach aus und ann stellst du fest, das es eben nicht nur aktuell eine Spielerei ist. Ich wundere mich, wie du überhaupt Spaß an Videospielen haben kannst, denn die Grafik des klassischen PC-Gaming war in all den Jahren auch keinenswegs mindestens ein "brauchbarer Abklatsch der Realität".

"Bisdahin muss ich auch sagen das mich solche Sachen wie Hololens oder eben grundsätzlich diese mixed Reality mehr interessiert."
Und was erhoffst du dir davon? Beides ist nur dafür da, um unterstützende Anzeigen in die reale Welt zu projizieren, was für allem für den Industrie- und Medizinsektor interessant ist. Für den Consumerbereich gibt es kaum nennenswerte Anwendungsbereiche abseits von: "so würde ihr Auto mit rotem Leder aussehen"
Aus Mangel an Performance wird das auch noch sehr lange so bleiben und wirklich bequemer sind diese Brillen auch nicht. Genau diese Mixed Reality Brillen sind eigentlich dein so verhasste Spielerei.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Richtig! Smartphones kosten schließlich auch nichts, da jede App mit Werbung vollgepumpt ist!


Du könntest für Apps auch bezahlen, dann haben die keine Werbung... 

Ich habe mein Smartphone übrigens extra gekauft, ohne Vertragsbindung etc.



> Ich frage mich auch, woher das Gerücht stammt, man würde in Spielen Werbeunterbrechungen sehen! Ich spiele seit nun mehr 1,5 Jahren auf der Quest (seit wenigen Monden auf der Q2) und hatte noch nicht eine Werbeeinblendung! Ich besitze einige Spiele. Einige kosteten etwas, andere sind frei spielbar. Keines hat Werbeunterbrechungen. Ihr sprecht hier über ungelegte Eier und tut so, als wären sie bereits vergammelt!


Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Da die Quest 2 mit Werbeunterbrechungen nicht in Deutschland verkauft werden darf gibt es hierzulande keine Werbung oder sie ist tatsächlich noch nicht geschaltet. 

Gefunden habe ich das: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Virt...acebook-testet-Werbung-in-VR-Spielen-1374228/

Du hattest also vielleicht einfach Glück.



> Noch etwas: Ich habe inzwischen so einige Spiele in VR erlebt. Quest Games sehen aufgrund der schwachen Hardware (High End Smartphone-Technik ist kaum mit einem potenten PC vergleichbar) tatsächlich aus wie Spiele von Anno 2006. Aber Alyx? Das sieht locker so gut aus wie Hellblade: Sanuas Sacrifice! Da letzteres ebenso in VR erlebbar ist, lässt sich das gut vergleichen. Grafisch sind beide Spiele MINDESTENS auf dem gleichen Niveau, wenn Alyx nicht gar überlegen ist.


Auch da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du brauchst eine Brille aber keine VR oder aber aufgrund deiner schwachen Hardware läuft Hellblade mit absoluten Minimaleinstellungen.



> Nein, keine Lüge! Bitte unterlasse diese Unterstellungen! Wenn du beleidigen willst, mache das vor dem Spiegel!


Du hast es immer wieder behauptet und ich habe das Gegenteil bewiesen. Also gib es auf.



> Und was LA Noir damit zu tun hat? Nun, es wurde behauptet, dass RockStars sich nicht bemühte, ein VR Spiel zu programmieren. Und das ist schlicht falsch! Ob du nun LA Noir damals toll fandest oder nicht, ist dabei irrelevant! Rockstars hat eine ihrer Marken für VR umgesetzt und der Redakteur hat sich geirrt. Und genau DAS hat das DAMIT zu tun!


LA Noire war eine Auftragsarbeit, die Team Bondi gemacht hat. Rockstar hat das Spiel zerpflückt und ein paar Missionen als VR Spielesammlung rausgebracht aber nicht das ganze Spiel. Deswegen heißt es auch L.A. Noire VR Missions. 
Das Spiel ist übrigens auch schon zehn Jahre alt und eignet sich wegen der geringen Anforderungen dadurch gut für VR. 
GTA 5 kannst du immerhin inoffiziell in VR spielen.


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du brauchst eine Brille aber keine VR oder aber aufgrund deiner schwachen Hardware läuft Hellblade mit absoluten Minimaleinstellungen.


Vielleicht solltest du auch einfach mal ein qualitativ hochwertiges VR Spiel mit einer aktuellen VR-Brille spielen, bevor du solche Behauptungen aufstellst.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> "Steuerung mit diesen Fuchtelcontrollern"
> Genau das ist das Problem: Es sind keine Fuchtelcontroller. Diesse Aussage kommt genau dann, wenn man vor allem solche halbgaren Ports wie Skyrim VR mit dem PSVR-Controller gespielt hat, denn das it wirklich nur gefuchtel. Spiele einfach mal ein wirklich für VR entwickeltes Spiel (HL Alyx, Boneworks, Robo Recall, Moss...)  mit einem aktuellen VR-Controller und du wirst sehen: da wird garnicht gefuchtelt.


Unter "Fuchteln" fällt bei mir alles wo ich beim spielen die Arme bewegen muss. Da spielt es für mich keine Rolle wie gut das umgesetzt ist. Ich habe da einfach kein Bock drauf.



ERRORrothe schrieb:


> "beim Zocken in ruhe auf der Couch sitzen und abschalten"
> Dann willst du einfach kein VR spielen. Das ist aber kein problem von VR. Klar du könntest zu Simulationen wie Dirt oder Elite greifen und auch damit enorm Spaß haben, aber selbst das dürfte dir bei der Prämisse zu anstrengend sein, wo wir wieder bei meinem Anfangs erwähnten Problem sind. VR scheiert nur am Menschen und dessen Trägheit. (Damit will ich dich garnicht mal angreifen)


Doch ich würde gerne VR spielen. VR bezieht sich doch hauptsächlich auf das Visuelle Erlebnis und nicht auf die Steuerung. Jedenfalls für mich. 
Ich kann schließlich Skyrim VR oder Resident Evil 7 in VR mit nem normalen Controller spielen während ich in ruhe auf der Couch sitze und das Erlebnis ist trotzdem großartig. 
Wo kommt denn diese Annahme her dass man bei VR zwingend mit vollen Körpereinsatz spielen muss? Kommt wahrscheinlich von den gleichen Leuten die behaupten dass man Rennspiele nur mit nem Lenkrad spielen kann. Was aber genau so ein blödsinn ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> @LesterPG
> "Ich erwarte im übrigen von einer VR Brille ein gutes Headtracking für zB. Simulatoren, ergo eine Art "Monitorerweiterung"."
> Das bekommst du bei quasi jeder VR-Brille mit Ausnahme der PSVR.


Ist mir klar, mehr brauch ich aber auch nicht.



ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum durchtrainiert zu sein, aber die psoitiven Auswirkungen auf die Fitness sind definitiv ein guter Nebeneffekt von VR und das würde vielen Spielern (einschließlich mir) sehr gut tun. Das hilft gegen Trägheit im Körper und Geist. Du musst keine meiner Ansichten teilen. Ich habe nur etwas gegen falsche Behauptungen und (or allem unbegründete) Vorurteile und davon haben Spieler ggü. VR jede Menge.


Will ich nicht haben, ist kein Kaufaspekt, bei erforderlichen Einsatz aber ein Showstopper !



ERRORrothe schrieb:


> "Wenn mir der gebotene FoV selbst bei der Pimax wie der Blick durch Klopapierrollen vorkommt, dann ist es natürlich nicht real"
> Ja und die sitze vom AMG sind auch so extrem unbequem und qualitativ schlecht...
> Wir können den ganzen Tag solche absurden Diskussionen führen und weltfremde Anforderungen stellen.


Also ist mein Empfinden also absurd und weltfremd ?  
Ich würde Deinem Beispiel aber zustimmen, zumindest bei den 2 Dingern wo ich mal drin saß war in Punkto dieser Leistung zum Preis viel Luft nach oben.



ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Ja man hat nicht das gleiche Sichtfeld, wie ohne Brille. So ist es halt. Aber zu behaupten man würde durch einen winzigen Tunnel schauen ist einfach totaler Blödsinn.


Wo hab ich das behauptet ? 
Ich sagte das FoV ist für mich zu klein, "winzige Tunnel" bekomme ich auch bei Klopapierrollen nicht hin.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Macht diese Diskussion wirklich sinn?


Die langersehnte virtuelle Realität kriegt nicht die Aufmerksamkeit, die sie verdient. Mögliche Gründe dafür können ihre Kinderunfreundlichkeit sein oder ihr fehlender Mehrnutzen. Mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn diese Annahme her dass man bei VR zwingend mit vollen Körpereinsatz spielen muss? Kommt wahrscheinlich von den gleichen Leuten die behaupten dass man Rennspiele nur mit nem Lenkrad spielen kann. Was aber genau so ein blödsinn ist.


Ganz Deiner Meinung !

Es mag eine Option sein wenn man Lust darauf hat, aber beim Zwang ist das ein klarer Negtivpunkt.
Nur durch diesen (für mich) Mist kommt dann diese komische Beamfortbewegung bei einigen Titeln zustande.


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Unter "Fuchteln" fällt bei mir alles wo ich beim spielen die Arme bewegen muss. Da spielt es für mich keine Rolle wie gut das umgesetzt ist. Ich habe da einfach kein Bock drauf.
> 
> 
> Doch ich würde gerne VR spielen. VR bezieht sich doch hauptsächlich auf das Visuelle Erlebnis und nicht auf die Steuerung. Jedenfalls für mich.
> ...


Weil man sich in einem virtuellen Raum bewegt und das ist nunmal mit vollem Körpereinsatz um längen immersiver als im sitzen auf die Knöpfe eines Controllers zu drücken. Wenn du dank eines Index-Controllers siehst, wie sich deine Finger im virtuellen Raum bewegen ist es einfach ein ganz anderes Erlebnis. Es ist etwas anders ob man bei einem Shooter richtig mit Händen zielt, nachlädt, repetiert oder eben nur einen Knopf drückt. Wenn 10 Zombies auf dich zulaufen und du dein Magazin fallen lässt, wird dir einfach ganz anders. Sowas passiert mit einem klassischen Spiel via Controller nicht. Es ist etwas anderes wenn man wirklich in Deckung geht, sich gar auf den Boden legt und virtuell die Kugeln an einem vorbei zischen, als auf der Couch zu sitzen und einen Knopf zu drücken. Es ist etwas anderes wenn man sich um 360 Grad drehen kann um die Spielwelt zu sehen oder einfach nur auf der Couch nach vorn oder bestenfalls mal leicht nach links/rechts schaut.
VR kann sich nur dann voll entfalten, wenn man das Potenzial auch wirklich ausschöpft und mit einem Controller und Stuhl beschneidet man dieses Erlebnis einfach künstlich. Für das was du beschreibst würde auch ein curved Display und ein Sensor fürs Headtracking voll ausreichen. Ich würde zwar nicht sagen, das man Rennspiele in VR nur mit Lenkgrad spielen muss, aber wenn man es kann, sollte man es definitiv tun. Gleiches gilt für Flugsimulationen und Joysticks/Hotas, bestenfalls noch mit entsprechendem Zubehör, sodass man die virtuellen Knöpfe auch tatsächlich in der Realität an der richtigen Stelle ertastet. Das ist dann sicher die Kirsche auf dem Eisbecher aber wenn man kann, warum nicht? Pflicht ist es dadurch dennoch nicht.


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ganz Deiner Meinung !
> 
> Es mag eine Option sein wenn man Lust darauf hat, aber beim Zwang ist das ein klarer Negtivpunkt.
> Nur durch diesen (für mich) Mist kommt dann diese komische Beamfortbewegung bei einigen Titeln zustande.


Falsch. Die Beamfortbewegung ist vor allem eine Option für Spieler, denen beim laufen in VR schlecht wird oder die wegen körperlicher Behinderungen schlicht nicht laufen können. Auch ein typisches Vorurteil von Nicht-VR-Spielern.
Die große Mehrheit der VR-Titel lassen dem Spieler die Wahl, ob er real laufen möchte, mittels Analogstick oder eben via Teleport (oder eine Kombination davon).
Es ist übrigens lustig, das man wirklich darüber diskutiert, lieber eine abstrakte, reduzierte Bewegung durch Maus oder Controller zu nutzen, als eine natürliche Hand- und Kopfbewegung. Das ist ein bisschen so, als würde man Messer und Gabel lieber mit einem Greifer nutzen wollen, anstatt mit den Händen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens lustig, das man wirklich darüber diskutiert, lieber eine abstrakte, reduzierte Bewegung durch Maus oder Controller zu nutzen, als eine natürliche Hand- und Kopfbewegung. Das ist ein bisschen so, als würde man Messer und Gabel lieber mit einem Greifer nutzen wollen, anstatt mit den Händen.


Wenn Du mir jetzt noch erzählen willst das die natürliche mit ausgestreckten Armen an virtuellen Bildschirmen rumschiebende Steuerung (a la Minority Report etc.) vorteilhafter und bequemer ist, dann lache ich Dich schallend aus.  


Niemand würde so eine Stunde verbringen können, während es mit der Maus kein Thema ist.

Die Idealform der Steuerung wäre natürlich denken, unabhängig vom damit einhergehenden Muskelabbau.


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

@LesterPG 
"Will ich nicht haben, ist kein Kaufaspekt, bei erforderlichen Einsatz aber ein Showstopper !"
Damit beschneidest du aber das Potenzial von VR und entfernst unmengen neuer Spielekonzepte dieses Mediums. 
Dann spiel doch einfach weiter klassisch via Maus/Tastatur/Controller auf einem 2D-Bildschirm mit Headtracking, anstatt das die vielen Stärken von VR brach liegen zu lassen. Schont auch den Geldbeutel.

"Also ist mein Empfinden also absurd und weltfremd ? 
Ich würde Deinem Beispiel aber zustimmen, zumindest bei den 2 Dingern wo ich mal drin saß war in Punkto dieser Leistung zum Preis viel Luft nach oben.
Wo hab ich das behauptet ?
Ich sagte das FoV ist für mich zu klein, "winzige Tunnel" bekomme ich auch bei Klopapierrollen nicht hin."

Ist das jetzt wirklich das Diskussionsniveau? Das FoV der VR-Billen als Klopapierrolle zu bezeichnen ist lächerlich und  ja, somit ist die dieses "Empfinden" absurd und weltfremd. Aber gut, die komplette Diskussion untermauert das, was ich bereits im Anfangspost geschrieben habe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wirklich das Diskussionsniveau? Das FoV der VR-Billen als Klopapierrolle zu bezeichnen ist lächerlich und  ja, somit ist die dieses "Empfinden" absurd und weltfremd. Aber gut, die komplette Diskussion untermauert das, was ich bereits im Anfangspost geschrieben habe.


Welches Diskussionsniveau ?
Ich hab geschrieben was ich erwarte und für mein Empfinden erhalte, Punkt !
Du fingst dann an Deine Ansicht und Interessen dafür förmlich aufzuzwingen und zu behaupten das ich eh keine  Ahnung habe weil meine Meinung/Interessen sich nicht mit Deinen decken.
Mit viel Worten also (etwas reduziert):

"Ich hab Recht und wer anderer Meinung ist, ist doof/hat keine Ahnung"


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt noch erzählen willst das die natürliche mit ausgestreckten Armen an virtuellen Bildschirmen rumschiebende Steuerung (a la Minority Report etc.) vorteilhafter und bequemer ist, dann lache ich Dich schallend aus.
> 
> 
> Niemand würde so eine Stunde verbringen können, während es mit der Maus kein Thema ist.
> ...


Und was hat das jetzt mit Immersion und Vergügen zu tun?

Ich gebe dir recht, auf Arbeit möchte ich auch lieber meine Maus nutzen, aber VR als Vergügungsform ist dazu da neue Erlebnisse zu bieten und dabei spielt der "erweiterte" Körpereinsatz eine bedeutende Rolle, da die Immersion dadurch nicht unerheblich gesteigert werden kann.

Aber hey, ich führe diese Diskussion immer und immer wieder. Nicht-VR-Spieler denken nur bis zu dem, was sie aktuell kennen, nämlich schön auf der Couch zu sitzen und kommen nichtmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, das es Spaß machen könnte sich beim zocken auch zu bewegen. Stattdessen gehen sie soweit, VR die Sinnhaftigkeit, Nutzbarkeit oder Massenmarkttauglichkeit absprechen zu wollen und wollen am liebsten VR so beschneiden, das es zu ihren beschränkten Vorstellungen passt. Dann kommt so ein Bockmist raus wie Skyrim VR oder Fallout VR und darauf hat kaum ein VR-Spieler Bock und es ist unglaublich ermüdend immer und immer wieder, anfangs noch wohlwollend, den Leuten erklären zu wollen, das so viele Dinge, die sie über VR denken schlicht falsch sind. Es ist, als würde man einem Blinden erklären wollen, wie es ist zu sehen.

Tu dir einfach mal den gefallen und leihe dir eine VR-Brille aus - eine Index, Pimax, Oculus.. was auch immer und spiele mal einen Monat gute VR-Spiele. Das kostet dich zwischen 20 und 50€ und mal schauen wie es dann aussieht...


----------



## ERRORrothe (14. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Welches Diskussionsniveau ?
> Ich hab geschrieben was ich erwarte und für mein Empfinden erhalte, Punkt !
> Du fingst dann an Deine Ansicht und Interessen dafür förmlich aufzuzwingen und zu behaupten das ich eh keine  Ahnung habe weil meine Meinung/Interessen sich nicht mit Deinen decken.
> Mit viel Worten also (etwas reduziert):
> ...


"Wenn mir der gebotene FoV selbst bei der Pimax wie der Blick durch Klopapierrollen vorkommt, dann ist es natürlich nicht real"

Das ist einfach eine maßlose Übertreibung und solche Aussagen führen zu eben jenen Vorurteilen und Halbwarheiten, die hier zig Leute haben und gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen. Und sowas ist einfach lächerlich und nicht förderlich um darüber angemessen zu diskutieren. Das hat auch nichts mit vermeintlichem Empfinden oder bestimmten Erwartungen zu tun. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ja seltsamerweise ausgerechnet an VR teils utopische Erwartungen geknüpft werden, man aber gleichzeitig beim klassischen Gaming so viele Kompromisse freiwillig eingeht und nichtmal hinterfragt.

Edit:
Oder mal ganz anders: Hast du denn mal mit einer VR-Brille zBsp einen Multiplayershooter ein paar Runden gespielt... oder ein beliebiges Singleplayerspiel in VR erlebt? Und das länger als mal eben ein paar Minuten? Wenn dich dann das vermeintlich winzige FOV wirklich immer noch stört, dann können wir gerne mal darüber reden, aber so wie ich es sehe, führen wir hier einfach nur eine theoretische Diskussion. Das ist als würde ich mir ein Screenshot zu einem Spiel X anschauen und darüber meckern das an den Rändern Pixel fehlen oder das Bild unscharf scheint. Denn jeder weiß, das solche Diskussionen völlig hinrissig sind, weil man im Bewegtbild und ganz besonders wenn man dann noch selbst spielt solche Dinge überhaupt nicht wahrnimmt, es sei denn, man hat nichts besseres zu tun als in der Gegend herum zu stehen und genau dahinzuschauen, anstatt das Spiel zu spielen. Wenn du ein Battlefield oder CoD spielst hast du garkeine Zeit über Pixel nachzudenken, da bist du mitten in der Action. Wenn du ein Echtzeitspiel wie Starcraft spielst, ist dir eine minimal verwaschene Textur eines Gebäudes am Ende scheiss egal, weil du ganz andere Prioritäten hast und das Spiel andere Dinge von dir abverlangt...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Tu dir einfach mal den gefallen und leihe dir eine VR-Brille aus - eine Index, Pimax, Oculus.. was auch immer und spiele mal einen Monat gute VR-Spiele. Das kostet dich zwischen 20 und 50€ und mal schauen wie es dann aussieht...


Ich habe Die erste Oculus, Vive und die deutlich verbesserte Pimax beim Freund ausgiebig getestet, aber was weiß ich schon.
Die Pimax war vom FoV im Gegensatz zu den anderen eine Offenbahrung, aber es langt mir halt nicht, ich empfinde es in dem Niveau noch als störend.

"Fuchtelspiele"  (mMn zutreffende Bezeichnung ) mag ich auch nicht, während besagter Freund voll darauf abfährt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (14. Juli 2021)

Ach Leute, vertragt Euch bitte.  
Man kann es doch ganz einfach zusammenfassen.
Wer mit VR spielen mag, soll es machen, wer nicht, lässt es bleiben.
Weder überzeugen Argumente dafür die „Gegner“ oder Kritiker, noch umgekehrt lässt sich ein Fan davon abbringen.
Für (fast) alle Geldbeutel gibts was. 
Probieren geht über studieren, alles andere ist rein akademisch.
Ausprobieren, für gut befinden oder eben nicht.
Ich spiele gerne einige Sachen mit oder in VR, meiner Frau taugt es überhaupt nicht.
Jeden Tag schlagen wir uns deshalb die Köppe ein und debattieren endlos über Für und Wider...natürlich nicht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Weil man sich in einem virtuellen Raum bewegt und das ist nunmal mit vollem Körpereinsatz um längen immersiver als im sitzen auf die Knöpfe eines Controllers zu drücken. Wenn du dank eines Index-Controllers siehst, wie sich deine Finger im virtuellen Raum bewegen ist es einfach ein ganz anderes Erlebnis. Es ist etwas anders ob man bei einem Shooter richtig mit Händen zielt, nachlädt, repetiert oder eben nur einen Knopf drückt. Wenn 10 Zombies auf dich zulaufen und du dein Magazin fallen lässt, wird dir einfach ganz anders. Sowas passiert mit einem klassischen Spiel via Controller nicht. Es ist etwas anderes wenn man wirklich in Deckung geht, sich gar auf den Boden legt und virtuell die Kugeln an einem vorbei zischen, als auf der Couch zu sitzen und einen Knopf zu drücken. Es ist etwas anderes wenn man sich um 360 Grad drehen kann um die Spielwelt zu sehen oder einfach nur auf der Couch nach vorn oder bestenfalls mal leicht nach links/rechts schaut.


Ja und? Ich sagte schon dass es mir nicht darum geht welche Steuerung "besser" oder "schlechter" ist.
Ich möchte die Wahl haben zu entscheiden mit welcher Steuerung ich spiele. Das ist alles. 
Für dich gibt es da scheinbar nur schwarz oder weiß. Wenn du in VR so spielen willst dann kannst du das doch machen. Aber akzeptiere doch dass es anderen auch völlig reicht nur die Brille auf dem Kopf zu haben um eine bessere Spielerfahrung als auf nem TV zu haben.


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2021)

Ich bin ja selber nah dran, um so eine VR-Brille zu kaufen für Elite und Squadrons, nach meinem Neukauf einer 2060. 
Da wäre ich wohl hin und weg.
Aber ist doch eine ziemliche Investition..


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja und? Ich sagte schon dass es mir nicht darum geht welche Steuerung "besser" oder "schlechter" ist.
> Ich möchte die Wahl haben zu entscheiden mit welcher Steuerung ich spiele. Das ist alles.
> Für dich gibt es da scheinbar nur schwarz oder weiß. Wenn du in VR so spielen willst dann kannst du das doch machen. Aber akzeptiere doch dass es anderen auch völlig reicht nur die Brille auf dem Kopf zu haben um eine bessere Spielerfahrung als auf nem TV zu haben.


Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso ErrorRothe überhaupt VR spielt? Das ist doch so wie Fußball auf dem TV schauen. Das macht man natürlich selbst in echt. Und wer ballern will geht in den Schützenverein. NICHTS ist immersiver als die Realität...


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du könntest für Apps auch bezahlen, dann haben die keine Werbung...
> 
> Ich habe mein Smartphone übrigens extra gekauft, ohne Vertragsbindung etc.


Ich habe mein Smartphone auch gekauft. Ohne Vertragsbindung. Werbung habe ich dennoch.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Smartphone auch gekauft. Ohne Vertragsbindung. Werbung habe ich dennoch.


Dann machst du irgendwas grundlegend falsch...


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> c.
> 
> 
> Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Da die Quest 2 mit Werbeunterbrechungen nicht in Deutschland verkauft werden darf gibt es hierzulande keine Werbung oder sie ist tatsächlich noch nicht geschaltet.
> ...


Facebook experimentiert damit, ja. Aber es ist noch nicht drin! Ich hatte kein Glück! Ich kann nicht verschont bleiben von Dingen, die so noch nicht existieren!
Die Quest 2 wird in Deutschland nicht vertrieben, weil sie einen Facebookaccount erzwingt! Und derlei ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt! Hardware darf nicht verpflichten, einer zweiten, unabhängigen Plattform beizutreten, die mit dem Produkt nichts oder nur indirekt etwas zu tun hat. Die Quest dürfte mit Werbung verkauft werden, kein Problem!

Nachtrag: Zitat von pcgameshardware: "Seit Mai 2021 schaltet Facebook bereits Werbung in der Smartphone-App". Keine Werbung im Headset. Ob das je kommt, steht noch nicht fest. Aktuell wird damit experimentiert. Natürlich darf man davon ausgehen, dass es kommen wird. Aber genauso kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Shitstorm ausreicht, um diesen Schritt doch wegzulassen.
Noch ein Zitat: "Nutzer sollen die gezeigte Werbung verwalten und bestimmte Anzeigen oder gleich die ganze Werbung abschalten können." Oh. Das ist ja interessant, nicht wahr? Werbung, die man einfach wieder abschalten kann!


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann machst du irgendwas grundlegend falsch...


Wieso? Ich lade mir Spiele runter und habe dann von den Betreibern dieser Apps Werbung, die geschaltet wird. Hat mit dem Handy nichts zu tun.
Machen wir es anders: Obwohl ich meinen PC und mein Notebook voll bezahlt habe, läuft auf YouTube Werbung. Ist der PC schuld?^^ Äpfel und Birnen wurden hier von irgendjemandem in den Raum geworfen. Du scheinst sie gefangen zu haben.


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du brauchst eine Brille aber keine VR oder aber aufgrund deiner schwachen Hardware läuft Hellblade mit absoluten Minimaleinstellungen.
> 
> 
> Du hast es immer wieder behauptet und ich habe das Gegenteil bewiesen. Also gib es auf.
> ...


Zum ersten Absatz: Mit einer 1080ti läuft Hellblade wunderbar bei maximalen Details. 

Zum zweiten Absatz: Ich habe es einmal behauptet, du hast eine gegenteilige Behauptung OHNE Beweis geliefert und mich der Lüge bezichtigt! Ich kaufte meine Quest 2 neu für 450€ in der 256GB Fassung. Die kleine Schwester wäre mit 350€ deutlich erschwinglicher gewesen.
Aber ich liefere dir mal einen Link (leider aktuell nur die große verfügbar) : https://www.amazon.fr/Oculus-Quest-...keywords=Oculus+Quest+2&qid=1626294242&sr=8-2

Keine 800€, wie du behauptet hast...

Zum dritten Absatz: Ich sprach nie von einem VR-Port. Ich sprach von einem VR Spiel. Von LA Noire gibt es eine VR Version. Die hat mit der Flatversion nicht viel gemeinsam. Muss sie aber auch nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Juli 2021)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder, worüber genau hier eigentlich diskutiert wird. VR ist nicht perfekt, aber seine schlimmsten Kinderkrankheiten hat es meiner Meinung nach hinter sich. VR ist auch nicht für jeden was und sicher kein Ersatz für die Arbeit oder das Spielen am Monitor. Es ist eine Ergänzung, eine andere Form des Spielens, die man mögen kann oder auch nicht.

Warum manche hier so anti sind, will mir irgendwie nicht in den Sinn. Es wird schließlich niemand gezwungen VR zu nutzen, wenn er nicht möchte, und VR wird die Arbeit/das Spielen am Monitor sicherlich auch nicht ersetzen. Diese "Gefahr" sehe ich im Augmented Reality Bereich deutlich höher.

Trotzdem möchte ich allen Zweiflern nochmal ans Herz legen, ein hochwertiges aktuelles und gut eingestelltes VR Headset zu testen, wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet (nicht nur 5 Minuten in nem Tutorial). Playstation VR, Oculus CV1 und HTC Vive sind nun schon ein paar Jahre alt und nicht mehr wirklich Stand der Technik. VR hat sich weiterentwickelt und vielleicht wird der eine oder andere positiv überrascht sein, wie gut sich z. B. Sachen wie Half-Life: Alyx oder auch Beat Saber spielen und wie gut auch die Bild- und Trackingqualität geworden ist.

Und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Dann einfach in ein paar Jahren nochmal versuchen oder auch nicht. Aber dieses Verbreiten von Halbwahrheiten, Vorurteilen oder überholtem Wissen von vor einigen Jahren muss doch wirklich nicht sein.

Alles in allem teilen wir hier in der Community ein gemeinsames Hobby (Zocken) und müssen doch nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit die Meinung oder den Geschmack anderer Leute schlecht reden oder versuchen ihnen das madig zu machen, was ihnen Spaß macht. Ein bisschen mehr Toleranz und Objektivität würde hier einigen Leuten sicher nicht schaden.

Dann wird die Stimmung in der Community auch wieder besser, die mir aktuell ehrlich gesagt häufig nicht mehr so wirklich gefällt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Die Quest 2 wird in Deutschland nicht vertrieben, weil sie einen Facebookaccount erzwingt! Und derlei ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt! Hardware darf nicht verpflichten, einer zweiten, unabhängigen Plattform beizutreten, die mit dem Produkt nichts oder nur indirekt etwas zu tun hat.


Was ist das eigentlich für ein Blödsinn. Facebook hatte doch Oculus gekauft oder nicht? Somit ist die Quest doch eigentlich Hardware von Facebook? Warum wird da wegen der Accountbindung zu Facebook so ein Theater gemacht?
Bei Amazon interessiert es doch auch niemanden dass man für die Fire Tablets nen Amazon Account braucht.


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Blödsinn. Facebook hatte doch Oculus gekauft oder nicht? Somit ist die Quest doch eigentlich Hardware von Facebook? Warum wird da wegen der Accountbindung zu Facebook so ein Theater gemacht?
> Bei Amazon interessiert es doch auch niemanden dass man für die Fire Tablets nen Amazon Account braucht.


Man brauchte für Oculus Produkte stets einen Oculus Account, weil er erforderlich war, um Spiele und andere Apps zu kaufen. Der Facebookzwang hingegen ist einfach albern! Wozu einen Facebookaccount zusätzlich? Das ist, als müsste man für die Nutzung von Steam zusätzlich einen Google-Account erstellen. Wo wäre der Sinn? Nirgends. Wo wäre der Nutzen? Bei Google! Die bekämen kostenlos massenweise Daten. Und genau das ist das Problem der EU und USA. Deswegen klagen die! Der FB Account ergibt keinen Sinn und nutzt ausschließlich Facebook. Der User hat nichts davon! Gar nichts!


----------



## ERRORrothe (15. Juli 2021)

@TheRattlesnake
"Ja und? Ich sagte schon dass es mir nicht darum geht welche Steuerung "besser" oder "schlechter" ist.
Ich möchte die Wahl haben zu entscheiden mit welcher Steuerung ich spiele. Das ist alles."

Und genau das funtioniert nicht ohne weiteres. Ein Spiel, das für VR entwickelt wurde und das möglichst alle Möglichkeiten dieses Mediums ausnutzen soll, hat entsprechende Mechaniken die nur sinnvoll mit der Bewegungssteuerung umgesetzt werden können und die auch essenzieller Spielbestandteil sind. Soetwas kann man nicht einfach mit 2 Klicks für den Controller umbauen. Deshalb "funktioniert" das geniale HLAlyx zbsp auch nicht als klassisches 2D-Spiel.
Wenn du aber unbedingt einen Controller/MausTastatur-Support verlangst bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, das die Möglichkeiten von vorn herein beschnitten werden müssen und VR soll möglichst nah an das klassische Gaming angepasst werden und das sehe ich einfach nicht ein, weil es dafür schon Lösungen gibt. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht. Weder beim klassischen Gaming noch in VR.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Dann einfach in ein paar Jahren nochmal versuchen oder auch nicht. Aber dieses Verbreiten von Halbwahrheiten, Vorurteilen oder überholtem Wissen von vor einigen Jahren muss doch wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> Alles in allem teilen wir hier in der Community ein gemeinsames Hobby (Zocken) und müssen doch nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit die Meinung oder den Geschmack anderer Leute schlecht reden oder versuchen ihnen das madig zu machen, was ihnen Spaß macht. Ein bisschen mehr Toleranz und Objektivität würde hier einigen Leuten sicher nicht schaden.
> 
> Dann wird die Stimmung in der Community auch wieder besser, die mir aktuell ehrlich gesagt häufig nicht mehr so wirklich gefällt.


Genau darum ging es im Ausgangspost - um das beseitigen von Vorurteilen und Halbwahrheiten und am Ende wird die Diskussion so lange in eine andere Richtung gedrückt, bis man auf einmal derjenige ist, der alles schwarz und weiss sieht. Es ist halt sinnlos und ich ärgere mich mal wieder, das ich mich darauf eingelassen habe. Die Spieler sind selber schuld wenn sie ihr Hobby gegen die Wand fahren. Wäre mir am Ende auch egal, wenn es nicht auch bedeuten würde das mich das dann auch betrifft. Soweit denken die meisten nur nicht. Ich bin raus.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Man brauchte für Oculus Produkte stets einen Oculus Account, weil er erforderlich war, um Spiele und andere Apps zu kaufen. Der Facebookzwang hingegen ist einfach albern! Wozu einen Facebookaccount zusätzlich? Das ist, als müsste man für die Nutzung von Steam zusätzlich einen Google-Account erstellen. Wo wäre der Sinn? Nirgends. Wo wäre der Nutzen? Bei Google! Die bekämen kostenlos massenweise Daten. Und genau das ist das Problem der EU und USA. Deswegen klagen die! Der FB Account ergibt keinen Sinn und nutzt ausschließlich Facebook. Der User hat nichts davon! Gar nichts!


Gut, zwei Accounts für ein Produkt ist natürlich Blödsinn. Aber die Daten bekommen sie ja so oder so wenn Oculus zu Facebook gehört.


----------



## Loosa (15. Juli 2021)

Einfach ein anderes Produkt benutzen? 
Das mit dem eingestellten Vertrieb finde ich etwas verwirrend. Hatten letztens erst ein paar Quest 2 bestellt und erhalten. Ist das neu?

Wie Alt-Accounts und Käufe gehandhabt werden weiß ich nicht. Aber wer seit der Umstellung eine Quest gekauft hat, braucht nur einen Account, zum Kaufen wie zum Spielen.

(Für die private Nutzung scheidet Oculus/Facebook bei mir aber aus. )


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Juli 2021)

ERRORrothe schrieb:


> Und genau das funtioniert nicht ohne weiteres. Ein Spiel, das für VR entwickelt wurde und das möglichst alle Möglichkeiten dieses Mediums ausnutzen soll, hat entsprechende Mechaniken die nur sinnvoll mit der Bewegungssteuerung umgesetzt werden können und die auch essenzieller Spielbestandteil sind. Soetwas kann man nicht einfach mit 2 Klicks für den Controller umbauen. Deshalb "funktioniert" das geniale HLAlyx zbsp auch nicht als klassisches 2D-Spiel.
> Wenn du aber unbedingt einen Controller/MausTastatur-Support verlangst bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, das die Möglichkeiten von vorn herein beschnitten werden müssen


Ich habe HL Alyx als Lets Play gesehen und da wäre mir jetzt nichts aufgefallen was man nicht auch mit nem Controller hätte machen können. Klar, gezielt nach sachen aus der hinteren Ecke eines Regals greifen usw. geht dann natürlich nicht. Braucht man doch aber auch nicht zwingend wenn man auch mit nem Knopfdruck das Item einsammelt.
Und gabs nicht sogar ne Mod dass man das Spiel mit Controller spielen konnte. Der Wunsch scheint also da zu sein.

Dann sagst du noch dass die Spieler selbst Schuld sind wenn sie ihr Hobby an die Wand fahren. Ja. Bei vielen anderen Dingen ist das so. Aber ich finde bei VR sollte man das ganze doch so zugänglich wie möglich machen um die Leute nicht abzuschrecken.
Man stelle sich vor es kommt ein Spiel das zwingend so ein Laufkäfig benötigt damit man es spielen kann. Weil es ja so viel immersiver ist. Das wäre doch direkt ne Totgeburt.
Ich denke der bessere Weg um VR mehr zu etablieren ist den Leuten die Wahl zu lassen wie sie spielen wollen. Denn so gesehen könnte man auch sagen dass Leute wie du selbst Schuld sind wenn VR nur ne Nische bleibt weil sie sagen VR muss unbedingt mit vollem Körpereinsatz gespielt werden und alle die das nicht wollen können halt kein VR spielen.

Das Ding ist, da ich zur Zeit überlege weg von den Konsolen zu gehen und wieder mehr auf PC zu spielen denke ich auch ernsthaft drüber nach mir ne Valve Index zu kaufen. Nicht erst seit paar Tagen. Schon seit paar Monaten. Weil ich das Thema VR sehr interessant finde. Weil es mich mit der PSVR schon beeindruckt hat und ich denke dass das mit einer besseren Brille noch beeindruckender ist. Aber ich bin mir halt auch sehr sicher dass ich keine Lust habe dann immer mit der Bewegungssteuerung zu spielen. Ganz einfach weil ich nach der Arbeit bei der ich mich schon viel bewege und nach den arbeiten die ich zu Hause noch mache keine Lust habe auch beim zocken noch im Wohnzimmer rumzuspringen. Zumal ich auch nicht wirklich den Platz habe ohne jedes mal Möbel rumzuschieben.
Du sagst VR ist dann einfach nichts für Leute wie mich. Obwohl ich das Thema VR rein vom Visuellen wie gesagt sehr interessant und beeindruckent finde. Aber da gehe ich einfach nicht mit, sorry.


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Juli 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich habe HL Alyx als Lets Play gesehen und da wäre mir jetzt nichts aufgefallen was man nicht auch mit nem Controller hätte machen können. Klar, gezielt nach sachen aus der hinteren Ecke eines Regals greifen usw. geht dann natürlich nicht. Braucht man doch aber auch nicht zwingend wenn man auch mit nem Knopfdruck das Item einsammelt.
> Und gabs nicht sogar ne Mod dass man das Spiel mit Controller spielen konnte. Der Wunsch scheint also da zu sein.


Wenn ich die Wahl habe, einen Gegenstand einfach aufzuheben, um ihn dann zu haben, oder stumpf einen Knopf zu drücken, damit er in meinem Inventar landet, entscheide ich mich für ersteres. Ist einfach einfacher und logischer. Das Schöne an VR ist nämlich, dass man selten nachdenken muss. "Welche Taste war das noch mal? Wie öffnet man die Minimap?" Sowas fragt man sich in VR eher selten. Man greift zur Brusttasche und zieht die Karte hervor. Man greift ins Holster und holt die Waffe, die man da abgelegt hat. Man greift nach der Dose/ dem Magazin und schmeißt es in den Rucksack oder legt es in die Bauchtasche/ Schutzweste. Man macht eben alles so, wie man es in real auch tun würde. Spielen wird zur intuitiven Tätigkeit, da man nicht extra Controllerbindings auswendig lernen muss.


----------



## McDrake (15. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl habe, einen Gegenstand einfach aufzuheben, um ihn dann zu haben, oder stumpf einen Knopf zu drücken, damit er in meinem Inventar landet, entscheide ich mich für ersteres. Ist einfach einfacher und logischer. Das Schöne an VR ist nämlich, dass man selten nachdenken muss. "Welche Taste war das noch mal? Wie öffnet man die Minimap?" Sowas fragt man sich in VR eher selten. Man greift zur Brusttasche und zieht die Karte hervor. Man greift ins Holster und holt die Waffe, die man da abgelegt hat. Man greift nach der Dose/ dem Magazin und schmeißt es in den Rucksack oder legt es in die Bauchtasche/ Schutzweste. Man macht eben alles so, wie man es in real auch tun würde. Spielen wird zur intuitiven Tätigkeit, da man nicht extra Controllerbindings auswendig lernen muss.


Ich denke auch bei anderen Games (Racing, Flightsim) ist das intuitive Verhalten halt ein grosser Punkt.
Wohin ich schauen will, kann ein Programm nicht voraussehen. und wenn, fühlt es sich nicht natürlich an.
Mit Head-/Eyetracker ist man da schon ein wenig näher an der "Realität". Aber mit VR muss das einfach klasse sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich denke auch bei anderen Games (Racing, Flightsim) ist das intuitive Verhalten halt ein grosser Punkt.
> Wohin ich schauen will, kann ein Programm nicht voraussehen. und wenn, fühlt es sich nicht natürlich an.
> Mit Head-/Eyetracker ist man da schon ein wenig näher an der "Realität". Aber mit VR muss das einfach klasse sein.


Genau da sehe ich auch die Einsatzmöglichkeiten von VR die mir zusagen !
Eine andere Steuerung brauche ich hier aber nicht, da will ich primär mein Fahrzeug steuern.

Wenn dann VR Titel einfach meinen die müssen die Fortbewegung "weg zu designen", dann sind sie nichts für mich.
Und wenn das horizontale Sichtfeld kleiner als auf meinen 34" Curved bei meinem gewohntem Abstand ist, gilt das ebenso.

Ich mag es nicht wenn mir jemand vorschreiben will wie ich ein Spiel zu steuern habe oder wie weit ich die "Technik VR" nutzen muß.
Wie bei so vielem ist da eine ganze Palette von Möglichkeiten die man nutzen kann, aber nicht muß !


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Genau da sehe ich auch die Einsatzmöglichkeiten von VR die mir zusagen !
> Eine andere Steuerung brauche ich hier aber nicht, da will ich primär mein Fahrzeug steuern.
> 
> Wenn dann VR Titel einfach meinen die müssen die Fortbewegung "weg zu designen", dann sind sie nichts für mich.
> ...


Du, für den Fall, dass ich was überlesen habe und du das bereits gesagt hast...hast du schonmal VR ausprobiert und wenn ja, was?

Weil...eigentlich schreibt dir ja jedes Spiel vor, we du es zu steuern hast. Ob nun mit Maus+Tastatur, Controller, Lenkrad, Joystick und so weiter.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Weil...eigentlich schreibt dir ja jedes Spiel vor, we du es zu steuern hast. Ob nun mit Maus+Tastatur, Controller, Lenkrad, Joystick und so weiter.


Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Gerade auf dem PC habe ich doch die komplett freie Wahl wie ich ein Spiel steuere. Die meisten Games bieten mehrere Möglichkeiten von Haus aus an, ansonsten kann man auch immer den eigenen Controller notfalls selbst mappen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du, für den Fall, dass ich was überlesen habe und du das bereits gesagt hast...hast du schonmal VR ausprobiert und wenn ja, was?


Ja, die erste Gen Oculus, Rift und die deutlich überarbeitete Pimax allesamt beim Freund nicht nur so "mal kurz gucken" mäßig. 



General-Lee schrieb:


> Weil...eigentlich schreibt dir ja jedes Spiel vor, we du es zu steuern hast. Ob nun mit Maus+Tastatur, Controller, Lenkrad, Joystick und so weiter.


Abgesehen von Spiritogres Kommentar, muß dann doch aber ein Spiel das es mir nimmt/sich auf Kraft anders entscheidet nicht gut finden ? 

Hier wird es so dargestellt als müßte man das so machen, um sich auch nur Ansatzweise ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen ?
Wie erwähnt sehe ich *für mich* die Stärken von VR in der "Monitorerweiterung", sprich sitzen wie gehabt, Steuern wie gehabt.

Nur das ich dabei ein gewisses Niveau am FoV setze, fertig aus die Laube!

Abseits davon konnte es *mich *nicht begeistern und ich sehe da keine Zukunft, dass andere ihren Spass damit haben will ich niemanden absprechen, besagte Freund suchtet z.B Beatsaber, mich läßt es eiskalt.

Warum hier einige VR Freaks mir meine Meinung absprechen wollen ... kA


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> besagte Freund suchtet z.B Beatsaber, mich läßt es eiskalt.


Ja, Beatsaber ist so ein Fall, es sieht unglaublich interessant aus und es gibt ein paar tolle Songs aber wenn ich es hätte weiß ich, ich würde es einmal fünf bis zehn Minuten spielen und dann nie wieder anrühren.

Ich möchte vornehmlich Rennspiele und Rollenspiele mal in VR zocken und am liebsten mit Gamepad und in bestmöglicher Grafik.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, Beatsaber ist so ein Fall, es sieht unglaublich interessant aus und es gibt ein paar tolle Songs aber wenn ich es hätte weiß ich, ich würde es einmal fünf bis zehn Minuten spielen und dann nie wieder anrühren.


Genau das !
Ich wollte ja die Faszination finden, aber da war einfach nichts für mich.
OK, das Phänomen Moorhuhn hab ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Gerade auf dem PC habe ich doch die komplett freie Wahl wie ich ein Spiel steuere. Die meisten Games bieten mehrere Möglichkeiten von Haus aus an, ansonsten kann man auch immer den eigenen Controller notfalls selbst mappen.


So meinte ich das nicht, sondern, dass man jedes Spiel ja irgendwie steuern muss, bzw. es auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl sinnvoller Steuerungsmöglichkeiten gibt und man aus einer davon auswählen muss letztendlich. Also nicht in dem Sinne, du musst mit Maus oder du musst mit Pad steuern, aber irgendwie steuern muss man ja schon. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht, sondern, dass man jedes Spiel ja irgendwie steuern muss, bzw. es auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl sinnvoller Steuerungsmöglichkeiten gibt und man aus einer davon auswählen muss letztendlich. Also nicht in dem Sinne, du musst mit Maus oder du musst mit Pad steuern, aber irgendwie steuern muss man ja schon. ^^


Ich will meinen Quickshot wiederhaben... ^^


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, die erste Gen Oculus, Rift und die deutlich überarbeitete Pimax allesamt beim Freund nicht nur so "mal kurz gucken" mäßig.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen von Spiritogres Kommentar, muß dann doch aber ein Spiel das es mir nimmt/sich auf Kraft anders entscheidet nicht gut finden ?
> ...


Na immerhin hast du vielen Kritikern eines voraus, nämlich dass du es wenigstens schon probiert hast. 
Hab kein Problem damit, wenn dann jemand sagt nö, ist nix für mich.
Überhaupt...hab das schon ein paar Mal geschrieben, verstehe Teile der Debatte nicht.
Wer will, solls kaufen und nutzen, wer nicht will, solls bleiben lassen.
Wer will, kann versuchen andere davon zu begeistern, aber nicht aufzwingen. Und wer nicht will, solls aber auch nicht schlechter machen als es ist, nur weil man selbst nicht mag.
Beides kommt beim Gegenüber nicht wirklich gut an. 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich will meinen Quickshot wiederhaben... ^^


Ach ja...weiß gar nicht mehr, wieviele ich davon am Amiga verschlissen habe...Full Contact und Chambers of Shaolin. 😜


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na immerhin hast du vielen Kritikern eines voraus, nämlich dass du es wenigstens schon probiert hast.
> Hab kein Problem damit, wenn dann jemand sagt nö, ist nix für mich.
> Überhaupt...hab das schon ein paar Mal geschrieben, verstehe Teile der Debatte nicht.
> Wer will, solls kaufen und nutzen, wer nicht will, solls bleiben lassen.
> ...


Ja, das ist wohl ein Teil der Problematik hier. Einige sind sehr von VR überzeugt und scheinen es anderen geradezu aufs Auge drücken zu wollen und lassen auch Kritik nicht gelten. 

Mich interessiert VR sehr aber es ist und bleibt ein Zusatz. Meine Planung bei Hardwarekäufen sieht momentan so aus. Jedes Jahr 400 Euro. In diesem Jahr wird es dann die OLED Switch, im nächsten ein neuer Monitor, im übernächsten eine neue Grafikkarte und im Jahr darauf dann mal schauen, wie es mit VR aussieht. 

Viel mehr als 400 bis 500 im Jahr kann ich momentan nicht für Hardware ausgeben, ich schrieb ja schon mal warum, wir sparen eisern und im nächsten Jahr soll es wohl auch endlich langsam losgehen. Und VR ist und bleibt eben ein Zusatz. Zwar erhöht VR im Idealfall die Immersion gewaltig aber ich kann die Games eben auch ohne spielen.



> Ach ja...weiß gar nicht mehr, wieviele ich davon am Amiga verschlissen habe...Full Contact und Chambers of Shaolin. 😜


Oh ja, Chambers of Shaolin habe ich geliebt. Full Contact sah hübsch aus war aber glaube ich spielerisch nicht so meins. 
Lustigerweise fand ich bei den Multiplattformgames die es für C64 und Amiga gab die Steuerung auf dem C64 meist besser. Auf dem Amiga war irgendwie träger.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Viel mehr als 400 bis 500 im Jahr kann ich momentan nicht für Hardware ausgeben, ich schrieb ja schon mal warum, wir sparen eisern und im nächsten Jahr soll es wohl auch endlich langsam losgehen.


*Seufz* und ich wurde gestern zu einer ungeplanten Neuausgabe genötigt, mein LG 65" FHD macht seid gestern die Grätsche, da waren es 3 überhelle Backlightsegmente, heute sind es schon satte 20  

Naja, morgen soll dann mein "neuer" kommen, wird dann nen 4K Beamer für mein Heimkino, erstmal ohne Leinwand, die Wand ist weiß, feinporig und gerade, sollte klappen. 

Glücklicherweise hab ich da mehr in der Hinterhand, eine gute Nahfeld Leinwand kostet auch satte 1300€ obendrauf.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> *Seufz* und ich wurde gestern zu einer ungeplanten Neuausgabe genötigt, mein LG 65" FHD macht seid gestern die Grätsche, da waren es 3 überhelle Backlightsegmente, heute sind es schon satte 20
> 
> Naja, morgen soll dann mein "neuer" kommen, wird dann nen 4K Beamer für mein Heimkino, erstmal ohne Leinwand, die Wand ist weiß, feinporig und gerade, sollte klappen.
> 
> Glücklicherweise hab ich da mehr in der Hinterhand, eine gute Nahfeld Leinwand kostet auch satte 1300€ obendrauf.


Wir haben uns letzte Woche mal Fernseher angeschaut. Eigentlich hatten wir geplant den alten 46er im Schlafzimmer in Rente zu schicken und den 55er im Wohnzimmer durch einen neuen 85er zu ersetzen. Am besten gefiel uns dann ein Sony Bravia aber der war auch entsprechend teuer und wir haben das erst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, ist ja nicht so, als ob der 55 Zöller schlecht wäre. Nur der 46er ist halt von 2008 und das Bild nach heutigem Ermessen nicht mehr so toll. 
Aber solange sie laufen, laufen sie halt ...

Und wenn wir dann irgendwann wieder umziehen, in deine direkte Nachbarschaft dann übrigens, müssen wir auch erst mal schauen, wie die Räumlichkeiten dann werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber solange sie laufen, laufen sie halt ...


Jo, 7 1/4 Jahre hat er ja geschafft, ist eigentlich recht manierlich für heutige TVs, kam nur so unerwartet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir haben uns letzte Woche mal Fernseher angeschaut. Eigentlich hatten wir geplant den alten 46er im Schlafzimmer in Rente zu schicken und den 55er im Wohnzimmer durch einen neuen 85er zu ersetzen. Am besten gefiel uns dann ein Sony Bravia aber der war auch entsprechend teuer und wir haben das erst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, ist ja nicht so, als ob der 55 Zöller schlecht wäre. Nur der 46er ist halt von 2008 und das Bild nach heutigem Ermessen nicht mehr so toll.
> Aber solange sie laufen, laufen sie halt ...
> 
> Und wenn wir dann irgendwann wieder umziehen, in deine direkte Nachbarschaft dann übrigens, müssen wir auch erst mal schauen, wie die Räumlichkeiten dann werden.


Einen 46" Sony Bravia hatte ich auch mal (direkt vor dem LG) den hatte ich mal bei MM geschenkt gekommen (Winter Rechnungsendnummeraktion, Glück muß man einfach mal haben   ) und der läuft soweit mir bekannt ist bei der Tochter vom Arbeitshollegen  immer noch, ist aber garantiert auch nicht mehr so häufig an.
Die waren aber offensichtlich sehr robust und ich hatte nur die Größe upgegraded !


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wohl ein Teil der Problematik hier. Einige sind sehr von VR überzeugt und scheinen es anderen geradezu aufs Auge drücken zu wollen und lassen auch Kritik nicht gelten.


Ich hoffe, du meinst mich nicht^^ Ich mag nur nicht diese üblichen "zu teuer (350€ für 120Hz UHD finde ich jetzt nicht teuer^^), zu leistungshungrig (RX 580 für Alyx in Hohen Details...), keine AAA Spiele (Alyx, Skyrim VR, Robo Recall, Asgards Wrath, Stormland, Arizona Sunshine, TWD Saints&Sinners, Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond, Star Wars Squadrons, MS Flight Simulator, Project Cars 1-3, Assetto Corsa... um nur einige zu nennen)" Sätze vieler VR Kritiker nicht! Auch der Vergleich der Grafik... Wer einmal mit der G2 oder einem vergleichbar auflösendem HMD in Hellspit Arena stand, wird sich kaum über miese Optik beschweren^^

Ich bin hier unterwegs, um mit Vorurteilen aufzuräumen! Es gibt sie immer und immer wieder, die Klugsche, die die Fakten von Anno 2016 nehmen und sie auf heute übertragen. Und das stört!
Wenn jemand jedoch einfach VR nicht spannend findet und/ oder nach eigener Erfahrung bemerkt, dass es nichts für ihn ist, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung! 
Was ich dann immer nicht verstehe: Wieso lesen Leute, die absolut null interesse haben, diese Artikel und kommentieren? Also... lesen okay. Ist ja nett, dass die Arbeit der Redakteure gewürdigt wird  Aber wieso muss man mit mieser Laune hier rum-"argumentieren", wenn man eigentlich nur anti auf Teufel komm raus ist? 
Ich kann FIFA und co absolut nichts abgewinnen! Ich habe den Reiz dahinter nie verstanden! Aber deswegen muss ich doch nicht unter jedem Artikel rumheulen, dass FIFA doof ist!


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2021)

Alles gut, ich mag VR und interessiere mich dafür. 
Ich denke zwar immer noch, das hohe Auflösung und sehr hohe Bildfrequenzen Voraussetzungen sind aber ich werde einfach noch ein paar Jahre abwarten.
Der Punkt ist, ich will auch nicht alle zwei, drei Jahre dann eine neue VR Brille kaufen, die soll dann auch schon ein paar Jahre ausreichen und nicht so schnell veralten.


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich mag VR und interessiere mich dafür.
> Ich denke zwar immer noch, das hohe Auflösung und sehr hohe Bildfrequenzen Voraussetzungen sind aber ich werde einfach noch ein paar Jahre abwarten.
> Der Punkt ist, ich will auch nicht alle zwei, drei Jahre dann eine neue VR Brille kaufen, die soll dann auch schon ein paar Jahre ausreichen und nicht so schnell veralten.


Ob der Punkt so bald erreicht wird, hängt wohl letztlich von deinen Vorlieben ab^^ Rein optisch, aber auch haptisch reicht mir die G2 total aus und ist genau das, was ich immer wollte^^ 
VR ist noch jung und wird sich von daher immer noch weitr entwickeln. Bis es endlich mal einen Punkt erreicht, an dem sich jahrelang so gar nichts mehr tut (wie bei Monitoren aktuell), sollten noch ein paar Jahre ins Land gehen. Das liegt aber eben auch daran, dass nicht nur die Displays und Linsen eine Rolle spielen! Komfort, Sound Ein-/ Ausgang, FOV, Controller, Tracking... alles Bestandteile, die das Spielgefühl beeinflussen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, ich will auch nicht alle zwei, drei Jahre dann eine neue VR Brille kaufen, die soll dann auch schon ein paar Jahre ausreichen und nicht so schnell veralten.


Genau das !
Wenn ich mir ein "alternativen Monitor" auf dem Kopf setze, muß der natürlich auch entsprechend "halten" und man sich nicht nach 3 Jahren so anfühlen als würde man heute noch ein Röhrenmonitor benutzen.

Es sind neben Preis und Haltbarkeit halt noch ein paar Dinge mehr, die aber wahrscheinlich die Zeit richten wird.
Spätestens wenn die annähernd so kompakt/leicht wie eine Shutterbrille für den Preis sind, dürfte das Interesse durchstarten.


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Genau das !
> Wenn ich mir ein "alternativen Monitor" auf dem Kopf setze, muß der natürlich auch entsprechend "halten" und man sich nicht nach 3 Jahren so anfühlen als würde man heute noch ein Röhrenmonitor benutzen.
> 
> Es sind neben Preis und Haltbarkeit halt noch ein paar Dinge mehr, die aber wahrscheinlich die Zeit richten wird.
> Spätestens wenn die annähernd so kompakt/leicht wie eine Shutterbrille für den Preis sind, dürfte das Interesse durchstarten.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was eine Shutterbrille ist, aber ich verstehe, worauf du hinaus willst^^ 400g wiegen die leichtesten Headsets ungefähr. Durch gute Halterungen sind sie dabei bequem und fallen kaum auf. ABER man bemerkt dennoch, dass man da was "im Gesicht kleben" hat. Wenn man ein gutes Spiel spielt, vergisst man das jedoch schnell. Dennoch ist wahrscheinlich das die Hürde für viele, denen VR noch nicht "weit genug entwickelt" ist. Die Auflösung kann es nicht sein. Dafür sind Varjo 3, Reverb G2 und Vive Pro 2 einfach zu hoch aufgelöst. Verflixt! Selbst die Quest 2 bietet schon eine Bildschärfe, die es dem unbewaffneten Auge schwer macht zu erkennen, dass man sich grade hinter zwei Displays befindet und eben nicht in der Spielwelt^^ Aber spätestens mit der G2 ist der Faktor "Pixel zählen" weg!


----------



## MrFob (16. Juli 2021)

Hm, wird VR zum main stream werden? Ich denke so schnell nicht. Ich selbst spiele total gerne VR, hab mir Ende 2017 eine CV1 zugelegt und habe damit sehr viel spass. Und das obwohl ich nur auf einem Auge sehe und der 3D Effekt fuer mich damit komplett wegfaellt (habe auch mal versucht rauszufinden, ob es moeglich ist, nur ein Auge auf der Rift zu rendern und damit bessere Framerates zu bekommen, aber das scheint schwierig zu sein ).
Was mir daran am meisten Spass macht ist die Bewegungssteuerung und das "Mittendrin Gefuehl". Hab trotz mini Studio-Apartment extra eine 2x2m Flaeche eingerichtet, die ich fuer room size VR nutzen kann. In einen Shooter wie HL Alyx richtig direkt mit der Waffe ziehlen zu koennen oder in einem Skyrim direkt das Schwert zu schwingen ist schon sehr cool mMn. Mal ganz abgesehen von direkt auf VR ausgerichteten Spielen wie Beat Saber, Windlands oder Super Hot VR oder richtig immersiven Sachen wie Lone Echo. Einfach klasse.

Aber mainstream ist es halt einfach nicht und wird es auch denke ich so schnell nicht.Dafuer sehe ich einfach zu viele Huerden fuer den normalen Gamer:
- Geld und Zeit: Man muss schon recht viel Kohle fuer ein reines periferie Geraet investieren und am besten auch etwas Zeit um sich erstmal mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen.
- Aufbau und Raum: Ich konnte bei einem Kumpel mal die Quest 1 ausprobieren und klar, da ist der Aufbau kein Problem mehr, einfach aufsetzen und gut is, aber den Platz zum Bewegen brauchst du trotzdem, wenn du die volle Erfahrung haben willst. Das hat nicht jeder im Wohnzimmer
- Motion Sickness: Ich habe das Problem nicht aber es ist fuer viele Menschen da und ein kompletter abturner. Hatte einen Freund mal zu besuch, der mit nach ein paar Sekunden fast auf den Teppich gekotzt hat, insofern gibt es einfach ein Publikum, das ausgeschlossen ist.
- Isolation: Klar, fuer viele ist Gaming sowieso isolierend aber VR isoliert nochmal gewaltig mehr als der Monitor. Ich denke, wer nicht gerade alleine lebt oder mit Leuten, die entweder eine aehnliche Begeisterung fuer's Thema haben oder sehr viel Verstaendnis, fuer den wird auch das ein abturner sein.
- Es entspannt nicht: Das ist glaube ich das wichtigste. Das ist eine Komponente, die glaube ich beim normalen spielen unterschaetzt wird. Am Monitor sitzen und ein paar Knoepfe druecken, klar, das mach ich am Feierabend, vielleicht noch mit einem kuehlen Getraenk und ein paar Snacks dabei. VR ist da mehr commitment. Da machst du nichts anderes dabei und das Headset ist tatsaechlich nicht gerade das angenehmste was man auf dem Kopf haben kann. Ich brauch schon ein sehr sehr gutes VR Spiel um mich laenger als ne Stunde dabei zu behalten und oft habe ich auch gar keinen Bock auf die Brille.

Keiner der Punkte allein ist jetzt ein grosser Hinderungsgrund aber alle zusammen machen VR, so schoen es auch ist, eher zu "einem Act" als normales spielen. Darum denke auch ich, als eigentlicher Fan von VR, Mainstream wird es so schnell nicht, muss es aber ja auch gar nicht, scheint ja auch so bisher ganz gut zu laufen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Juli 2021)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was eine Shutterbrille ist, aber ich verstehe, worauf du hinaus willst


So etwas in der Baugröße (ungefähr natürlich), wo dann auch Wärme etc kein/ein deutlich vermindertes Problem darstellt.


			https://images.nvidia.com/content/nvem/docs/IO/126811/alternate-glasses.jpg
		


Ich hab glücklicherweise auch keinerlei Motion Sickness Probleme, kenne aber jemand der schon bei Egoansicht auf dem Monitor Beschwerden bekommt, ist wohl echt relativ stark verbreitet, was einen Siegeszug immer stark dämpfen wird.


----------



## Zubunapy (17. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> So etwas in der Baugröße (ungefähr natürlich), wo dann auch Wärme etc kein/ein deutlich vermindertes Problem darstellt.
> 
> 
> https://images.nvidia.com/content/nvem/docs/IO/126811/alternate-glasses.jpg
> ...


Ich selbst litt auch bereits an Monitoren an Motion Sickness. In Spielen wie Spyro, Unreal Tournament und Quake 3 Arena hatte ich nach wenigen Minuten unheimliche Übelkeit. Mit der Zeit gewöhnte ich mich daran. Bei VR Spielen war es ähnlich.


----------



## martinsan (18. Juli 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Von einer "Matrix" ist VR noch Jahrzehnte entfernt, da kann man das VR so hoch loben und durch eine rosarote Brille sehen wie man will.


Hast meinen Kommentar nur leicht aus dem Kontext gerissen ...


----------



## HaraldFraenkel (17. September 2021)

-Anzeige -
Entschuldigung wegen der folgenden kurzen Werbeunterbrechung!

Die Rubrik "Post-Apokalypse" in der neuen PC Games 10/21 macht unter anderem diesen Thread zum Thema.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!
- Anzeige vorbei -


----------

